# Why do black people fight with the police so often?



## Godboy

Most of you probably havent seen this yet, but im guessing it will make national news soon enough. A cop stops 2 jaywalking girls, they get into an arguement with him and they escalate it by resisting arrest and attacking the police officer, at which piint he clocks this 17 year old chick squarely in the face. Its pretty hilarious actually.

If these two had just listened to the officer and not made a scene, it would have never come to this, but innevitably it seems, young black people have this problem with disobeying authority figures to the point of becoming verbally and physically abusive with said authority figure.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9w9AfptGGQ]YouTube - Seattle Police Confrontation - komonews.com[/ame]

Lesson to be learned? Dont fuck with the police if you dont want to get bitch slapped, unless of course someone is around to film it, because then ill want to see the aftermath for myself.


----------



## Godboy

Before anyone starts any campaign to feel sorry for these girls, i should point out that they both have arrest records and one of them has already been arrested for assaulting a King County police officer in the past.


----------



## Tech_Esq

Might be an over generalization, don't you think?

It might be more fair to say that blacks seem to do this more than other races (except hispanics in some areas). My guess is that it is sub-cultural rather than racial.


----------



## Godboy

Tech_Esq said:


> Might be an over generalization, don't you think?
> 
> It might be more fair to say that blacks seem to do this more than other races (except hispanics in some areas). My guess is that it is sub-cultural rather than racial.



Without a doubt, its NOT a racial thing. The color of a persons skin is not going to make that person predisposed to acting like this. Its all about their culture and how they were raised.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Why do white people blindly defend cops?

This started because this girl was jaywalking. That's right, she was crossing the street the wrong way, and he slams her into a car hood because she doesn't sign the stupid ticket. This cop should have more self control that to physically assault two girls who don't want to listen to him.


----------



## Godboy

Quantum Windbag said:


> Why do white people blindly defend cops?
> 
> This started because this girl was jaywalking. That's right, she was crossing the street the wrong way, and he slams her into a car hood because she doesn't sign the stupid ticket. this cop should have more self control that to physically assault tow girls who don't want to listen to him.



Why would you think he slammed her head into the car for simply not signing a ticket? Thats kind of a stupid thing to say, wouldnt you agree? It seems like you are trying to inject dishonesty into this in an effort to be purposely unfair against the police officer because hes white. If this girl is innocent, then why do you need to twist the facts in order to have a reasonable defense for her? Lets just keep it real, ok? Dishonesty doesnt help anyone.

The fact is, he was already lecturing some other guy about jaywalking on this busy 4 lane street when these 2 did the exact same thing, so he called them over as well. He just wanted to lecture them about how dangerous it is to themselves and the drivers on the road when they jaywalk, but they refused his orders and they became disrespectful and aggresive.

It is not ok to fight with the police under any circumstances. If you do, then no one should be angry about for the repurcussions of that combative behavior.


----------



## xotoxi

The cop appeared to be completely justified in everything that he did, with the exception of punching the woman square in the face.

Everything that the girls did was wrong.


----------



## Godboy

xotoxi said:


> The cop appeared to be completely justified in everything that he did, with the exception of punching the woman square in the face.
> 
> Everything that the girls did was wrong.



Actually, by law the police officer is allowed, if not encouraged, to escalte use of force in this way in these situations. From everyhting ive read, it appears this police officer will face no charges at all. In fact the police officers guild said they were relieved that someone actually had a video of it, because it proves the police officer did nothing wrong.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Godboy said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do white people blindly defend cops?
> 
> This started because this girl was jaywalking. That's right, she was crossing the street the wrong way, and he slams her into a car hood because she doesn't sign the stupid ticket. this cop should have more self control that to physically assault tow girls who don't want to listen to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you think he slammed her head into the car for simply not signing a ticket? Thats kind of a stupid thing to say, wouldnt you agree? It seems like you are trying to inject dishonesty into this in an effort to be purposely unfair against the police officer because hes white. If this girl is innocent, then why do you need to twist the facts in order to have a reasonable defense for her? Lets just keep it real, ok? Dishonesty doesnt help anyone.
> 
> The fact is, he was already lecturing some other guy about jaywalking on this busy 4 lane street when these 2 did the exact same thing, so he called them over as well. He just wanted to lecture them about how dangerous it is to themselves and the drivers on the road when they jaywalk, but they refused his orders and they became disrespectful and aggresive.
> 
> It is not ok to fight with the police under any circumstances. If you do, then no one should be angry about for the repurcussions of that combative behavior.
Click to expand...


Because that is what the witnesses said, and the police acknowledge that this started over a jaywalking ticket. Did he find out she had a dead body ion her purse, and slam her head into the car for that?

Also, since you want to point out that the girls had criminal records, can I also point out that SPD has a documented history of beating jaywalking suspects?

Injustice In Seattle: Excessive Force Complaint Sustained In Mark Hays Case -Updated

Blind Justice by Jonah Spangenthal-Lee - News - The Stranger, Seattle's Only Newspaper

Jaywalkers smarting after rude encounter with cops

Hell, the cops even admit it.

Recent Police Auditor's Report Says That Jaywalking Stops Often Lead to "Take-Downs" - Seattle News - The Daily Weekly

It is not OK, ever, under any circumstances, for a cop to use force for a jaywalking offense. Until SPD gets that message I will always believe they are wrong in any altercation with a jaywalker that results in force being used, and disregard anything the police have to say on the matter.

Keep trying though, it is entertaining watching you paint yourself into a corner. Resisting cops is my right as an American citizen, whether they believe it or not.


----------



## jgbkab

Quantum Windbag said:


> Resisting cops is my right as an American citizen, whether they believe it or not.



I think you only have the right to resist an unlawful arrest. But you are correct in your observations. The cop is a straight gaywad or a gay fuckwad for punching the teenage girl in the face.


----------



## Samson

If you're really interested, then I suggest:






[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Beneath-Black-Folks-Tracy-Andrus/dp/0972972706/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1276727388&sr=1-1"]Linky[/ame]

We, as whites, really cannot imagine what its like to be black, and I'm certainly not saying that every opinion given in this book is valid: I'm saying that it gives you a glipse into the POV of ONE black that may explain why blacks may resist arrest more than whites.

Frankly, I think the incarceration rate (60% of the prison population is black) speaks for itself. For one reason or another, they are more likely to be jailed, even though they only comprise about 15% of the population. Regardless of all attempts to integrate society, most cops are white, most lawyers are white, most legislatures are white, and most judges are white.

Imagine if you could, living in a nation where cops, lawyers, legislatures, and judges are black.

Prisons, are filled with whites.

It could make you a tad paranoid.


----------



## manu1959

yep it is the cops fault she broke the law.....


----------



## Samson

manu1959 said:


> yep it is the cops fault she broke the law.....



Breaking the law is her fault.

The point of the thread is why is she arguing about it.


----------



## Luissa

The only people who attack cops here are white meth heads.. So one should probably not generalize.


----------



## manu1959

Samson said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep it is the cops fault she broke the law.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking the law is her fault.
> 
> The point of the thread is why is she arguing about it.
Click to expand...


no shit.....


----------



## Samson

Wannabe Blonde said:


> The only people who attack cops here are white meth heads.. So one should probably not generalize.



Since the proportion of Black enprisoned in the USA is so far out of proportion to any other race's population, then its pretty easy for me to imagine that their instance of resisting arrest is also wacked out of proportion.

I suppose I could research it, and drag forth some linky so it could be attacked for its validity, but I'm gonna just go with common sense here.


----------



## Luissa

Samson said:


> Wannabe Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only people who attack cops here are white meth heads.. So one should probably not generalize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the proportion of Black enprisoned in the USA is so far out of proportion to any other race's population, then its pretty easy for me to imagine that their instance of resisting arrest is also wacked out of proportion.
> 
> I suppose I could research it, and drag forth some linky so it could be attacked for its validity, but I'm gonna just go with common sense here.
Click to expand...


There is hardly any black people who live here. 

We still have a terrible crime rate for the size we are, and most of the crime is done by white meth heads or white oxy cotin freaks.. Last year we had the worst problem per capita for pharmacies being robbed of oxy cotin, and it the by far the majority of the robberies was done by white people.
And as for black people population in jails, you might want to look into the fact until a few months ago possesion of crack got you a longer jail sentence than coke, along with how many black people are in jail are in for non violent drug crimes.
I can't remember the dealer name, but one black guy in LA got something like 15 years in prison for selling coke. He was selling coke brought in by the CIA during the Iran Contra incident. How many of those men went to prison?


----------



## Gremlin-USA

manu1959 said:


> yep it is the cops fault she broke the law.....



No, it is Bush's Fault.................


----------



## Samson

Wannabe Blonde said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wannabe Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only people who attack cops here are white meth heads.. So one should probably not generalize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the proportion of Black enprisoned in the USA is so far out of proportion to any other race's population, then its pretty easy for me to imagine that their instance of resisting arrest is also wacked out of proportion.
> 
> I suppose I could research it, and drag forth some linky so it could be attacked for its validity, but I'm gonna just go with common sense here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is hardly any black people who live here.
> 
> We still have a terrible crime rate for the size we are, and most of the crime is done by white meth heads or white oxy cotin freaks.. Last year we had the worst problem per capita for pharmacies being robbed of oxy cotin, and it the by far the majority of the robberies was done by white people.
> And as for black people population in jails, you might want to look into the fact until a few months ago possesion of crack got you a longer jail sentence than coke, along with how many black people are in jail are in for non violent drug crimes.
> I can't remember the dealer name, but one black guy in LA got something like 15 years in prison for selling coke. He was selling coke brought in by the CIA during the Iran Contra incident. How many of those men went to prison?
Click to expand...


Well, I assumed that the Thread addressed a NATIONAL phenomena, not one within a 20 mile radius of where you live.

But, you make a good point: crack, the cheaper form of cocain, is a drug of choice among the poor and black, and whites have made it illegal, and whites have made longer sentences for possession of even the smallest volumes, and whites enforce this law.

Anyone beginning to see why blacks might be paranoid?


----------



## Samson

Gremlin-USA said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep it is the cops fault she broke the law.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is Bush's Fault.................
Click to expand...



Bush is white....


----------



## Gremlin-USA

Samson said:


> Gremlin-USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep it is the cops fault she broke the law.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is Bush's Fault.................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bush is white....
Click to expand...


That was not the context I was using, it is not the Cops fault she broke the law, it is Bush's fault she broke the law


----------



## Bezukhov

Quantum Windbag said:


> Why do white people blindly defend cops?
> 
> This started because this girl was jaywalking. That's right, she was crossing the street the wrong way, and he slams her into a car hood because she doesn't sign the stupid ticket. this cop should have more self control that to physically assault tow girls who don't want to listen to him.





 If the people of the world stood up to the cops, and authority in general, and told them to "Fuck of and stop busting our balls over every little thing" the world would soon be a much nicer place.


----------



## Samson

Gremlin-USA said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gremlin-USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is Bush's Fault.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush is white....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was not the context I was using, it is not the Cops fault she broke the law, it is Bush's fault she broke the law
Click to expand...


I bet we could find that she's "6 degrees from Bush".....

and Kevin Bacon.


----------



## Godboy

Samson said:


> Wannabe Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the proportion of Black enprisoned in the USA is so far out of proportion to any other race's population, then its pretty easy for me to imagine that their instance of resisting arrest is also wacked out of proportion.
> 
> I suppose I could research it, and drag forth some linky so it could be attacked for its validity, but I'm gonna just go with common sense here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is hardly any black people who live here.
> 
> We still have a terrible crime rate for the size we are, and most of the crime is done by white meth heads or white oxy cotin freaks.. Last year we had the worst problem per capita for pharmacies being robbed of oxy cotin, and it the by far the majority of the robberies was done by white people.
> And as for black people population in jails, you might want to look into the fact until a few months ago possesion of crack got you a longer jail sentence than coke, along with how many black people are in jail are in for non violent drug crimes.
> I can't remember the dealer name, but one black guy in LA got something like 15 years in prison for selling coke. He was selling coke brought in by the CIA during the Iran Contra incident. How many of those men went to prison?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I assumed that the Thread addressed a NATIONAL phenomena, not one within a 20 mile radius of where you live.
> 
> But, you make a good point: crack, the cheaper form of cocain, is a drug of choice among the poor and black, and whites have made it illegal, and whites have made longer sentences for possession of even the smallest volumes, and whites enforce this law.
> 
> Anyone beginning to see why blacks might be paranoid?
Click to expand...


I can understand why some people might want stricter sentences for crack posession. Crackheads go crazy and commit robberies and murder for that drug. Im not sure if thats a good reason for giving longer sentences for possession of one drug over another, i havent given it much thought really, but if they do that for crack, then they should probably be doing the same for meth. Those motherfuckers lose their minds too.


----------



## Zona

Why did it take him forever to get that girl in cuffs? He had every, EVERY right in the world to punch that other girl in the face. She cannot put her hands on him like that, but whats up with him not being able to get her in cuffs? Mace, or at least get her down to the ground.

When a cop is in the process of putting cuffs on a person (even though it took him FOREVER), you do not put hyour hands on him. Period! This could ended way way way worse than this. 

I hate bad cops, but this is not the case here.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Guess you can't do anything in America you want to any more unless you're an illegal alien.


----------



## Godboy

Zona said:


> Why did it take him forever to get that girl in cuffs? He had every, EVERY right in the world to punch that other girl in the face. She cannot put her hands on him like that, but whats up with him not being able to get her in cuffs? Mace, or at least get her down to the ground.
> 
> When a cop is in the process of putting cuffs on a person (even though it took him FOREVER), you do not put hyour hands on him. Period! This could ended way way way worse than this.
> 
> I hate bad cops, but this is not the case here.



Thats kind of a bad neighborhood there, right off of Martin Luther King blvd, right next to several busy bus stations that attract mobs of young thugs. You might say that of the few bad spots you can find in Seattle, this is one of the worst. 

The police officer was probably concerned about being mobbed while hes prone on the ground, which might explain why he wouldnt want to just take her to the ground to get the cuffs on her more easilly, but still, he took WAY too fucking long to get her in cuffs either way.


----------



## SFC Ollie

OMG the sky is falling. I actually agree with Zona.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

jgbkab said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting cops is my right as an American citizen, whether they believe it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you only have the right to resist an unlawful arrest. But you are correct in your observations. The cop is a straight gaywad or a gay fuckwad for punching the teenage girl in the face.
Click to expand...


I am not talking about resisting arrest, I am talking about resisting the cop attitude that thinks he can "lecture" someone.


----------



## Godboy

Quantum Windbag said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting cops is my right as an American citizen, whether they believe it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you only have the right to resist an unlawful arrest. But you are correct in your observations. The cop is a straight gaywad or a gay fuckwad for punching the teenage girl in the face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not talking about resisting arrest, I am talking about resisting the cop attitude that thinks he can "lecture" someone.
Click to expand...


When you break the law, youre damn right he can lecture you, and more, so you better listen to what he says and answer with alot of "yes sir"s.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Never understood the mentality it takes to actually get into a pissing contest with a guy who caries a gun.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Godboy said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you only have the right to resist an unlawful arrest. But you are correct in your observations. The cop is a straight gaywad or a gay fuckwad for punching the teenage girl in the face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not talking about resisting arrest, I am talking about resisting the cop attitude that thinks he can "lecture" someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you break the law, youre damn right he can lecture you, and more, so you better listen to what he says and answer with alot of "yes sir"s.
Click to expand...


Wrong. Ask a lawyer, I don't have to listen to a cop just because he is talking, and I never have to say yes sir to anything he says.


----------



## Godboy

SFC Ollie said:


> Never understood the mentality it takes to actually get into a pissing contest with a guy who caries a gun.



...who also has the power to fine and arrest you on the spot.


----------



## Godboy

Quantum Windbag said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not talking about resisting arrest, I am talking about resisting the cop attitude that thinks he can "lecture" someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you break the law, youre damn right he can lecture you, and more, so you better listen to what he says and answer with alot of "yes sir"s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Ask a lawyer, I don't have to listen to a cop just because he is talking, and I never have to say yes sir to anything he says.
Click to expand...


Do you have some sort of power that allows you to go deaf upon command? If he is citing you for whatever, if he wants to lecture you before he writes up the ticket, you DO have to sit there and listen. If you dont believe me, see what happens the next time you get pulled over and you try to drive away before hes done writing the ticket.


----------



## Yukon.

Negro people are genetically predisposed to criminal activity. Most of them have no idea why they break the law, they just do it. It's almost like breathing to Negros. Obama has done well becuase he is half-white.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Godboy said:


> Do you have some sort of power that allows you to go deaf upon command? If he is citing you for whatever, if he wants to lecture you before he writes up the ticket, you DO have to sit there and listen. If you dont believe me, see what happens the next time you get pulled over and you try to drive away before hes done writing the ticket.



Ever hear of iPods? Cell Phones? Gameboys? Even just sticking my your fingers in your ears and humming? If he wants to detain me and write a ticket, fine, but that does not give him a right to lecture me. I will not listen to a lecture from someone just because he has a badge.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

SFC Ollie said:


> Never understood the mentality it takes to actually get into a pissing contest with a guy who caries a gun.



I never understood the mentality that thinks just because someone carries a gun, or wears a badge, they are better than I am.


----------



## Godboy

Quantum Windbag said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have some sort of power that allows you to go deaf upon command? If he is citing you for whatever, if he wants to lecture you before he writes up the ticket, you DO have to sit there and listen. If you dont believe me, see what happens the next time you get pulled over and you try to drive away before hes done writing the ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever hear of iPods? Cell Phones? Gameboys? Even just sticking my your fingers in your ears and humming? If he wants to detain me and write a ticket, fine, but that does not give him a right to lecture me. I will not listen to a lecture from someone just because he has a badge.
Click to expand...


You sound a whiny bitch that instead of admitting he did something wrong, hes throws a tantrum and acts like a child. If i was the police officer, im certain i could find a legal way to cite you for disrupting the peace and then id arrest you and you would sit in a jail cell without your gameboys and ipods.


----------



## Godboy

Quantum Windbag said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never understood the mentality it takes to actually get into a pissing contest with a guy who caries a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood the mentality that thinks just because someone carries a gun, or wears a badge, they are better than I am.
Click to expand...


What kind of fool automatically assumes that cops think they are better than everyone else?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Godboy said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have some sort of power that allows you to go deaf upon command? If he is citing you for whatever, if he wants to lecture you before he writes up the ticket, you DO have to sit there and listen. If you dont believe me, see what happens the next time you get pulled over and you try to drive away before hes done writing the ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever hear of iPods? Cell Phones? Gameboys? Even just sticking my your fingers in your ears and humming? If he wants to detain me and write a ticket, fine, but that does not give him a right to lecture me. I will not listen to a lecture from someone just because he has a badge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound a whiny bitch that instead of admitting he did something wrong, hes throws a tantrum and acts like a child. If i was the police officer, im certain i could find a legal way to cite you for disrupting the peace and then id arrest you and you would sit in a jail cell without your gameboys and ipods.
Click to expand...


You have illustrated my point excellently, thank you. Police need to be accountable to the public, not the other way around.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Quantum Windbag said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never understood the mentality it takes to actually get into a pissing contest with a guy who caries a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood the mentality that thinks just because someone carries a gun, or wears a badge, they are better than I am.
Click to expand...


No one said they were better than you. However, since they are out there risking their life everyday keeping or attempting to keep people safe; they do deserve some measure of respect.

Something that too many people these days just do not seem to understand.


----------



## Zona

SFC Ollie said:


> OMG the sky is falling. I actually agree with Zona.



Even though this will turn into a race thing..(starting off with the title to this thread), and I am against bad cops....this man was 100% in his rights to protect himself. 

I think mace would have worked beautifully here, but whatever.  This could have been much worse.  

He should be somewhat ashamed of himself for taking so long to get her in cuffs though.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Zona said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG the sky is falling. I actually agree with Zona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though this will turn into a race thing..(starting off with the title to this thread), and I am against bad cops....this man was 100% in his rights to protect himself.
> 
> I think mace would have worked beautifully here, but whatever.  This could have been much worse.
> 
> He should be somewhat ashamed of himself for taking so long to get her in cuffs though.
Click to expand...


If I were his supervisor i would already have him in some type of remedial training focusing on how to cuff a woman.


----------



## Zona

Yukon. said:


> Negro people are genetically predisposed to criminal activity. Most of them have no idea why they break the law, they just do it. It's almost like breathing to Negros. Obama has done well becuase he is half-white.



SFC, see what I mean about this turning into a racial thing...

Yukon, I am genetically predisposed to criminal activity?  Really?  I have never been arrested, did 20 years in the Navy, have a daughter in college and married to the mother of my child.

Explain to me how genetically predisposed I am again? Or are you just trolling?


----------



## Yukon.

Count Dracula said:


> Guess you can't do anything in America you want to any more unless you're an illegal alien.




Give your head a shake buddy. If they kick out the illegal aliens aka wet-back Mexicans who will clean the yards, pick the fruit and vegetables, babysit the kids ? Who do you think is going to do those jobs...white guys? Gimme a break. America needs, no America wants illegal aliens because they do the work that Americans won't do.


----------



## manifold

I think everyone involved comes off looking like a complete doucher.

And I'd also say the thread title should land this in the flame zone.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

SFC Ollie said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never understood the mentality it takes to actually get into a pissing contest with a guy who caries a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood the mentality that thinks just because someone carries a gun, or wears a badge, they are better than I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said they were better than you. However, since they are out there risking their life everyday keeping or attempting to keep people safe; they do deserve some measure of respect.
> 
> Something that too many people these days just do not seem to understand.
Click to expand...


I do respect them, I also expect them to respect me. SPD does not respect the people of Seattle.


----------



## Godboy

Quantum Windbag said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood the mentality that thinks just because someone carries a gun, or wears a badge, they are better than I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one said they were better than you. However, since they are out there risking their life everyday keeping or attempting to keep people safe; they do deserve some measure of respect.
> 
> Something that too many people these days just do not seem to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do respect them, I also expect them to respect me. SPD does not respect the people of Seattle.
Click to expand...


We are expected to believe that you respect the police, yet you make a sweeping statement about the SPD not respecting the people of Seattle? Get serious dude. No ones buying that crap.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Zona said:


> Yukon. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Negro people are genetically predisposed to criminal activity. Most of them have no idea why they break the law, they just do it. It's almost like breathing to Negros. Obama has done well becuase he is half-white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC, see what I mean about this turning into a racial thing...
> 
> Yukon, I am genetically predisposed to criminal activity?  Really?  I have never been arrested, did 20 years in the Navy, have a daughter in college and married to the mother of my child.
> 
> Explain to me how genetically predisposed I am again? Or are you just trolling?
Click to expand...


No one pays any attention to yukon


----------



## SFC Ollie

Quantum Windbag said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood the mentality that thinks just because someone carries a gun, or wears a badge, they are better than I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one said they were better than you. However, since they are out there risking their life everyday keeping or attempting to keep people safe; they do deserve some measure of respect.
> 
> Something that too many people these days just do not seem to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do respect them, I also expect them to respect me. SPD does not respect the people of Seattle.
Click to expand...


Your comments on this thread do not point towards much respect.


----------



## Godboy

manifold said:


> I think everyone involved comes off looking like a complete doucher.
> 
> And I'd also say the thread title should land this in the flame zone.



Meh, i wasnt sure how else to put it. I was kind of hoping for more of a discussion on the cultural differences in "black America" and why they exist.


----------



## jillian

oh... i think 'racism' is the perfect catagory for this thread.



just sayin'


----------



## rdean

*Why do black people fight with the police so often?*

I don't know.

Why do Republican white wingers, like Timothy McVeigh kill so many Americans?

Interesting questions.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Godboy said:


> We are expected to believe that you respect the police, yet you make a sweeping statement about the SPD not respecting the people of Seattle? Get serious dude. No ones buying that crap.



Why is they beat down jaywalkers so often?


----------



## manifold

Quantum Windbag said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are expected to believe that you respect the police, yet you make a sweeping statement about the SPD not respecting the people of Seattle? Get serious dude. No ones buying that crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is they beat down jaywalkers so often?
Click to expand...


You gotta nip that shit in the bud dude.  Didn't you know that jaywalking is the gateway crime?  It starts there and before you know it you're snatching handbags, then jacking cars, then knocking over liquor stores and before you know it, full blown bank robbery.

I know this for a fact because 99.99999% of all incarcerated criminals have jaywalked.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

SFC Ollie said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one said they were better than you. However, since they are out there risking their life everyday keeping or attempting to keep people safe; they do deserve some measure of respect.
> 
> Something that too many people these days just do not seem to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do respect them, I also expect them to respect me. SPD does not respect the people of Seattle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comments on this thread do not point towards much respect.
Click to expand...


Amazing, isn't it? I see the bad side of cops a lot more often than than the good one. They have an us against them mentality, and the only us is the people who wear the badge. They get upset when people tape them in public, claiming we are infringing on their privacy, yet have no problem taping us in our homes. If you do not let them into your house when they knock. We need to go back to the old days where there were beat cops that knew everyone in the neighborhood so they know we are not them.


----------



## Middleman

He was probably pretty pissed that a woman was humiliating him like that. She was a gnarly, provocative  bitch, and that cop was not exactly highly skilled in his trade.


----------



## Immanuel

Godboy said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop appeared to be completely justified in everything that he did, with the exception of punching the woman square in the face.
> 
> Everything that the girls did was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, by law the police officer is allowed, if not encouraged, to escalte use of force in this way in these situations. From everyhting ive read, it appears this police officer will face no charges at all. In fact the police officers guild said they were relieved that someone actually had a video of it, because it proves the police officer did nothing wrong.
Click to expand...


What happened before the video probably has an awful lot to do with the incident, but right or wrong, justified or not, a man punching a woman in the face... just plain seems wrong to me.

I don't know what caused this and I must say that it appears to me that the officer was justified in defending himself and both of those ladies need to be arrested, but I still have a problem with him punching her in the face.  

Probably just the way I was raised.

Immie


----------



## Quantum Windbag

manifold said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are expected to believe that you respect the police, yet you make a sweeping statement about the SPD not respecting the people of Seattle? Get serious dude. No ones buying that crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is they beat down jaywalkers so often?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gotta nip that shit in the bud dude.  Didn't you know that jaywalking is the gateway crime?  It starts there and before you know it you're snatching handbags, then jacking cars, then knocking over liquor stores and before you know it, full blown bank robbery.
> 
> I know this for a fact because 99.99999% of all incarcerated criminals have jaywalked.
Click to expand...


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Immanuel said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop appeared to be completely justified in everything that he did, with the exception of punching the woman square in the face.
> 
> Everything that the girls did was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, by law the police officer is allowed, if not encouraged, to escalte use of force in this way in these situations. From everyhting ive read, it appears this police officer will face no charges at all. In fact the police officers guild said they were relieved that someone actually had a video of it, because it proves the police officer did nothing wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened before the video probably has an awful lot to do with the incident, but right or wrong, justified or not, a man punching a woman in the face... just plain seems wrong to me.
> 
> I don't know what caused this and I must say that it appears to me that the officer was justified in defending himself and both of those ladies need to be arrested, but I still have a problem with him punching her in the face.
> 
> Probably just the way I was raised.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Sometimes it sucks being a gentleman, but there has to be some way a fully grown man who is trained in self defense can deal with a 17 yo girl without punching her in the face.


----------



## Immanuel

Quantum Windbag said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never understood the mentality it takes to actually get into a pissing contest with a guy who caries a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood the mentality that thinks just because someone carries a gun, or wears a badge, they are better than I am.
Click to expand...


I hate that attitude that so many of them have while on the job.  In fact, it pisses me off, but when you know them off the job, and I have known and worked with quite a few, they don't really have that attitude.

They need to command respect and maintain their authority to protect their lives.  If they seem week, they won't last long on the job.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

Zona said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG the sky is falling. I actually agree with Zona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though this will turn into a race thing..(starting off with the title to this thread), and I am against bad cops....this man was 100% in his rights to protect himself.
> 
> I think mace would have worked beautifully here, but whatever.  This could have been much worse.
> 
> He should be somewhat ashamed of himself for taking so long to get her in cuffs though.
Click to expand...


Hell froze over... both Ollie and Immie agree with you in this thread.  

Punching her is a problem for me, but he did have every right to protect himself.  This could have gotten ugly real fast.  Someone earlier stated that had he taken her to the ground he could have been mobbed.  I don't remember who said that, but they too are right.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

Quantum Windbag said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, by law the police officer is allowed, if not encouraged, to escalte use of force in this way in these situations. From everyhting ive read, it appears this police officer will face no charges at all. In fact the police officers guild said they were relieved that someone actually had a video of it, because it proves the police officer did nothing wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened before the video probably has an awful lot to do with the incident, but right or wrong, justified or not, a man punching a woman in the face... just plain seems wrong to me.
> 
> I don't know what caused this and I must say that it appears to me that the officer was justified in defending himself and both of those ladies need to be arrested, but I still have a problem with him punching her in the face.
> 
> Probably just the way I was raised.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes it sucks being a gentleman, but there has to be some way a fully grown man who is trained in self defense can deal with a 17 yo girl without punching her in the face.
Click to expand...


Who said I was a gentleman?

I still was raised not to hit women and definitely not in the face or the stomach... a swat on the butt is one thing, but a punch?  I'm not sure I could have thrown that one.

Immie


----------



## bucs90

Because,

1- They can't afford the ticket
2- They have been raised without respect for authority
3- They do it so Al Sharpton can keep his job
4- So they can file a lawsuit.

Thats why they fight the cops. No respect for authority, keep lawyers employed, oh and to "keep it real" hahahaha!!!


----------



## uscitizen

All we need is more people and all our problems will be over.


----------



## Madeline

Seems like Seattle PD has a problem, at least to me.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_3G3FjvOnQ]YouTube - Teen Speaks Out On Cop Beating[/ame]


----------



## uscitizen

Don't hit em, TAZE em.


----------



## Middleman

Madeline said:


> Seems like Seattle PD has a problem, at least to me.
> 
> YouTube - Teen Speaks Out On Cop Beating



She's a brat, but the cop needs to find a new line of work. He definitely totally overreacted.


----------



## Dr Grump

I always thought Jay walking was a stupid law. Don't have it on the books in NZ or Aussie....


----------



## Dr Grump

Godboy said:


> [
> 
> You sound a whiny bitch that instead of admitting he did something wrong, hes throws a tantrum and acts like a child. If i was the police officer, im certain i could find a legal way to cite you for disrupting the peace and then id arrest you and you would sit in a jail cell without your gameboys and ipods.



You know Jack Shit about policing so STFU...


----------



## Dr Grump

Middleman said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like Seattle PD has a problem, at least to me.
> 
> YouTube - Teen Speaks Out On Cop Beating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a brat, but the cop needs to find a new line of work. He definitely totally overreacted.
Click to expand...


You have no idea if he over reacted or not because the video starts when the confrontation has already esculated...


----------



## uscitizen

My first impression has to go in favor of the cop since the character of the other person is highly questionable.

I do not have enough input to make a final conclusion.


----------



## American Horse

Zona said:


> Why did it take him forever to get that girl in cuffs? He had every, EVERY right in the world to punch that other girl in the face. She cannot put her hands on him like that, but whats up with him not being able to get her in cuffs? Mace, or at least get her down to the ground.
> 
> When a cop is in the process of putting cuffs on a person (even though it took him FOREVER), you do not put hyour hands on him. Period! This could ended way way way worse than this.
> 
> I hate bad cops, but this is not the case here.



Put yourself in his place.  How did he feel?  He was surrounded by people who largely felt hostile too him.  He didn't want an outcome like what we saw, but he could not back down.  He wore her down, and finally subdued her.  He got the job done and no one really got hurt.

Equal justice, not social justice.

As far as the "jay walking" statute, where there is aggregious disregard it has to be enforced or the law has to be changed. But public safety requires it.  If it is not to be enforced, then the cops will have to retreat from other enforcement, and none of it is optional.


----------



## uscitizen

Selective enforcement of laws suck.

All laws should be fully enforced or deleted.


----------



## MikeK

Yukon. said:


> [...] America needs, no America wants illegal aliens because they do the work that Americans won't do.


America doesn't want illegal aliens.  America wants documented foreign workers who are willing to do those menial jobs.  But the problem is our government has failed, either because of gross incompetence or because of corrupt compliance with corporate interests, to administer an efficient system of controlling the documentation, entry and presence of temporary foreign workers.


----------



## kurtsprincess

Quantum Windbag said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not talking about resisting arrest, I am talking about resisting the cop attitude that thinks he can "lecture" someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you break the law, youre damn right he can lecture you, and more, so you better listen to what he says and answer with alot of "yes sir"s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Ask a lawyer, I don't have to listen to a cop just because he is talking, and I never have to say yes sir to anything he says.
Click to expand...


You are right QW ... no one HAS to do anything.....free will and all, however, we do have to live with the results/consequences of our decisions.  You don't have to listen to the cop lecture you........however, what's the alternative?

I, for one, will listen to a lecture while thinking to myself .....when this is over I'm going to buy myself something to make me feel better ...... and let the cop go on his way, rather than escalating a situation.  

If I feel the cop is wrong I'll sign the ticket and fight it in court, where the fight should be conducted, not on the street .... and take that lawyer that says I don't have to listen....

just my take on the situation


----------



## kurtsprincess

Godboy said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone involved comes off looking like a complete doucher.
> 
> And I'd also say the thread title should land this in the flame zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, i wasnt sure how else to put it. I was kind of hoping for more of a discussion on the cultural differences in "black America" and why they exist.
Click to expand...


Well, Godboy, I can't speak for "black America", but I can say that it's just as bad in some white cultural areas.  I am white and our neighborhoods had an attitude about cops and authority figures also....I am the only one of seven kids that doesn't have an arrest record.  I don't think it's just about race ... I think it's about environment because I am also the only one who's children don't have an arrest record (I moved away and disowned my family).  And speaking from personal experience, it takes a huge effort to break loose from family/neighborhood/friends groupthink and move away .... away from all of it and break the cycle.


----------



## xotoxi

Zona said:


> He should be somewhat ashamed of himself for taking so long to get her in cuffs though.



I agree.  I've never seen a cop not be able to get cuffs on someone.  Usually, they kick their feet out from under them, pin them on the ground, and it's all done.

It looked like he was trying to corral a toddler covered in lotion.

And where was the backup?


----------



## Douger

Because white folks don't have the balls to stand up to these brainwashed, steroid infested, Nazi pricks.
Someday they'll have to and there will be blood in the streets..........and lots of dead Nazi's......again.


----------



## JBeukema

Godboy said:


> Most of you probably havent seen this yet, but im guessing it will make national news soon enough. A cop stops 2 jaywalking girls, they get into an arguement with him and they escalate it by resisting arrest and attacking the police officer, at which piint he clocks this 17 year old chick squarely in the face. Its pretty hilarious actually.
> 
> If these two had just listened to the officer and not made a scene, it would have never come to this, but innevitably it seems, young black people have this problem with disobeying authority figures to the point of becoming verbally and physically abusive with said authority figure.
> 
> YouTube - Seattle Police Confrontation - komonews.com
> 
> Lesson to be learned? Dont fuck with the police if you dont want to get bitch slapped, unless of course someone is around to film it, because then ill want to see the aftermath for myself.





shoulda tazed her and then maced anyone who got close- after calling for backup


----------



## JBeukema

xotoxi said:


> The cop appeared to be completely justified in everything that he did, with the exception of punching the woman square in the face.
> 
> Everything that the girls did was wrong.


Given the circumstances, I don't see how striking her, in his attempts to subdue her while surrounded by other potential attackers, was really all that wrong. It's not like he beat her down with a billy club and kept hitting her after she was unable to pose a threat.


----------



## JBeukema

Quantum Windbag said:


> It is not OK, ever, under any circumstances, for a cop to use force for a jaywalking offense.



He didn't He used force when two people was physically resisting arrest and assaulting an officer.





> Until SPD gets that message I will always believe they are wrong in any altercation with a jaywalker that results in force being used, and disregard anything the police have to say on the matter.



Right, so when the jaywalker tries to stab the cop, you'll go after the cop...


fuck off


> it is entertaining watching you paint yourself into a corner


----------



## JBeukema

Samson said:


> If you're really interested, then I suggest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linky
> 
> We, as whites, really cannot imagine what its like to be black, and I'm certainly not saying that every opinion given in this book is valid: I'm saying that it gives you a glipse into the POV of ONE black that may explain why blacks may resist arrest more than whites.
> 
> Frankly, I think the incarceration rate (60% of the prison population is black) speaks for itself. For one reason or another, they are more likely to be jailed, even though they only comprise about 15% of the population. Regardless of all attempts to integrate society, most cops are white, most lawyers are white, most legislatures are white, and most judges are white.
> 
> Imagine if you could, living in a nation where cops, lawyers, legislatures, and judges are black.
> 
> Prisons, are filled with whites.
> 
> It could make you a tad paranoid.


it should motivate them to change


Ever consider that the above is all related to the fact that the average Black high school graduate performs worse in standardized tests that a White 8th grader or an the average Asian 7th grader?


----------



## JBeukema

Samson said:


> Wannabe Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the proportion of Black enprisoned in the USA is so far out of proportion to any other race's population, then its pretty easy for me to imagine that their instance of resisting arrest is also wacked out of proportion.
> 
> I suppose I could research it, and drag forth some linky so it could be attacked for its validity, but I'm gonna just go with common sense here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is hardly any black people who live here.
> 
> We still have a terrible crime rate for the size we are, and most of the crime is done by white meth heads or white oxy cotin freaks.. Last year we had the worst problem per capita for pharmacies being robbed of oxy cotin, and it the by far the majority of the robberies was done by white people.
> And as for black people population in jails, you might want to look into the fact until a few months ago possesion of crack got you a longer jail sentence than coke, along with how many black people are in jail are in for non violent drug crimes.
> I can't remember the dealer name, but one black guy in LA got something like 15 years in prison for selling coke. He was selling coke brought in by the CIA during the Iran Contra incident. How many of those men went to prison?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I assumed that the Thread addressed a NATIONAL phenomena, not one within a 20 mile radius of where you live.
> 
> But, you make a good point: crack, the cheaper form of cocain, is a drug of choice among the poor and black, and whites have made it illegal, and whites have made longer sentences for possession of even the smallest volumes, and whites enforce this law.
> 
> Anyone beginning to see why blacks might be paranoid?
Click to expand...

I'm beginning to see why they shouldn't smoke crack


----------



## JBeukema

Zona said:


> Why did it take him forever to get that girl in cuffs? He had every, EVERY right in the world to punch that other girl in the face. She cannot put her hands on him like that, but whats up with him not being able to get her in cuffs? Mace, or at least get her down to the ground.




He was probably too busy worrying about the rest of them jumping in and killing him in the fucking street


----------



## JBeukema

SFC Ollie said:


> Never understood the mentality it takes to actually get into a pissing contest with a guy who caries a gun.


Usually, I'm drunk at the time, and they know not to take anything I say too seriously.


----------



## JBeukema

SFC Ollie said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG the sky is falling. I actually agree with Zona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though this will turn into a race thing..(starting off with the title to this thread), and I am against bad cops....this man was 100% in his rights to protect himself.
> 
> I think mace would have worked beautifully here, but whatever.  This could have been much worse.
> 
> He should be somewhat ashamed of himself for taking so long to get her in cuffs though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I were his supervisor i would already have him in some type of remedial training focusing on how to cuff a woman.
Click to expand...

And how the fuck to use his radio to call for backup. There's a reason t's on his damned shoulder.


----------



## JBeukema

SFC Ollie said:


> No one pays any attention to yukon


will you idiots stop quoting him?


----------



## JBeukema

Quantum Windbag said:


> Amazing, isn't it? I see the bad side of cops a lot more often than than the good one. They have an us against them mentality, and the only us is the people who wear the badge.



As someone who's been arrested and been to prison, that's not been my experience.


I can think of 3 times I met a total douchebag cop on a powertrip and I can't count the coops I've met who came across as pretty decent folk.

I mean, I've been stopped at night, while drinking, while dressed all in black with several weapons visible and been allowed to keep my drink after they confirmed that I (A) wasn't who they were worried about; (B)didn't get an attitude. Several times.

Are some cops pricks? Yeah, but you'll find pricks anywhere ya go. Most of the cops I've met had better things to do than fuck with honest folk.


----------



## JBeukema

Immanuel said:


> What happened before the video probably has an awful lot to do with the incident, but right or wrong, justified or not, a man punching a woman in the face... just plain seems wrong to me.
> 
> I don't know what caused this and I must say that it appears to me that the officer was justified in defending himself and both of those ladies need to be arrested, but I still have a problem with him punching her in the face.
> 
> Probably just the way I was raised.
> 
> Immie


as a sexist?


----------



## JBeukema

Quantum Windbag said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, by law the police officer is allowed, if not encouraged, to escalte use of force in this way in these situations. From everyhting ive read, it appears this police officer will face no charges at all. In fact the police officers guild said they were relieved that someone actually had a video of it, because it proves the police officer did nothing wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened before the video probably has an awful lot to do with the incident, but right or wrong, justified or not, a man punching a woman in the face... just plain seems wrong to me.
> 
> I don't know what caused this and I must say that it appears to me that the officer was justified in defending himself and both of those ladies need to be arrested, but I still have a problem with him punching her in the face.
> 
> Probably just the way I was raised.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes it sucks being a gentleman, but there has to be some way a fully grown man who is trained in self defense can deal with a 17 yo girl without punching her in the face.
Click to expand...

they're called escort locks, and cops are supposed to know them


----------



## chanel

The officer had no choice.  I've seen cops taking down out of control teen girls.  They don't stop.

Many teenagers today take minor situations to the nth degree.  I've mentioned here before how many students refuse to give their cell phone to the teacher and security has to be called.  Then the situation just escalates.  When there is no respect for rules and laws and no respect for authority, kids can end up getting hurt.  

I imagine in many urban school districts, teachers are afraid to correct or confront the students.  It's no surprise that they would expect the police to let them do anything they wish as well.  Disrespect can be a learned behavior.

When stories like this get portrayed as brutality and frivilous lawsuits are filed against the cops, many stop enforcing the law.  It becomes a cycle that only gets worse.


----------



## IanC

> But, you make a good point: crack, the cheaper form of cocain, is a drug of choice among the poor and black, and whites have made it illegal, and whites have made longer sentences for possession of even the smallest volumes, and whites enforce this law.
> 
> Anyone beginning to see why blacks might be paranoid?




back in the 80's, when crack was racing through inner cities like a forest fire, black leaders DEMANDED something be done about it. those leaders were happy about the stiff sentences then. and they get to pretend it was some white racist conspiracy to oppress black men now because no one remembers what it was like back then. go read some Time or Newsweek article from that era and find out what was really going on.


----------



## Ravi

SFC Ollie said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never understood the mentality it takes to actually get into a pissing contest with a guy who caries a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood the mentality that thinks just because someone carries a gun, or wears a badge, they are better than I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said they were better than you. However, since they are out there risking their life everyday keeping or attempting to keep people safe; they do deserve some measure of respect.
> 
> Something that too many people these days just do not seem to understand.
Click to expand...

Perhaps if they stop punching girls in the face and slamming them on cars for JAYWALKING they would get more respect.

Respect must be earned.

Actions like this make the police lose respect.


----------



## JBeukema

Ravi said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood the mentality that thinks just because someone carries a gun, or wears a badge, they are better than I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one said they were better than you. However, since they are out there risking their life everyday keeping or attempting to keep people safe; they do deserve some measure of respect.
> 
> Something that too many people these days just do not seem to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps if they stop punching girls in the face and slamming them on cars for JAYWALKING they would get more respect.
> 
> Respect must be earned.
> 
> Actions like this make the police lose respect.
Click to expand...



You'd have a point if he'd slammed someone for jaywalking instead of for resisting arresting and assaulting an officer


----------



## Ravi

The offense was jaywalking. Everything after was stupidity on the cop's part.

If he can't deal with teenage girls he really needs a different job.


----------



## JBeukema

Ravi said:


> The offense was jaywalking. Everything after was stupidity on the cop's part.
> 
> If he can't deal with teenage girls he really needs a different job.


right... it was him who, along with himself, resisted arrest and assaulted himself


----------



## editec

We come into this event long after its started.

Knowing who is over reacting at that point is therefore impossible.


----------



## IanC

Ravi said:


> The offense was jaywalking. Everything after was stupidity on the cop's part.
> 
> If he can't deal with teenage girls he really needs a different job.



the encounter initiated with a jaywalking offence. but that's not what she was arrested for. 

why does black culture so often come to the defence of scofflaws? everyone breaks a small law occasionally but a good citizen acknowledges their small infraction has, at best, inconvenienced society. this teenager seems to lack any recognition that her actions affect those around her.


----------



## Ravi

JBeukema said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The offense was jaywalking. Everything after was stupidity on the cop's part.
> 
> If he can't deal with teenage girls he really needs a different job.
> 
> 
> 
> right... it was him who, along with himself, resisted arrest and assaulted himself
Click to expand...

The one that got punched wasn't resisting arrest. She shoved the cop. She shouldn't have done that but punching her in the face was over the line.

The irony here is that jaywalking laws exist to protect us from ourselves. So two people get manhandled for being stupid.

Common sense would lead to painting the crosswalk where people actually tend to cross the street.


----------



## JW Frogen

I blame whitey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JW Frogen

Not really, I believe in personal responsibility, even as a drunk, but the term "I blame whitey" is fun, you have to admit that.


----------



## JBeukema

Ravi said:


> The one that got punched wasn't resisting arrest.



oh?



> She shoved the cop.


right


----------



## Vanquish

As a lawyer who files police brutality cases (valid ones) probably 4 or 5 times a year, from what I saw in the video, the officer was within his discretion and was responding to the second individual who came up and interfered.

You DONT interject yourself into an encounter between an officer and someone else. You just don't. And that's what the second girl did.  Restraining someone for simply not signing a ticket is overkill, however, if the girl seemed to pose a threat...which is possible given the video....then if she doesn't respond to the verbal commands...he can restrain her. That's the law.

Has anyone in this thread noticed that the guy with the high-quality video camera seemed to be lying-in-wait?  It's like they planned this to make the video and "get" the cop.

I'm white...but I fight for the rights of non-whites every day and this video pisses me off.


----------



## Ravi

An emotional teen helping her friend...stupid, yes but still not deserving a punch in the face.

Over jaywalking. GMAFB.


----------



## Bfgrn

Quantum Windbag said:


> Why do white people blindly defend cops?
> 
> This started because this girl was jaywalking. That's right, she was crossing the street the wrong way, and he slams her into a car hood because she doesn't sign the stupid ticket. This cop should have more self control that to physically assault two girls who don't want to listen to him.



It's the right's blind 'Statism'... when the state, and the agents of the state (police) arrest, incarcerate, kill (soldiers) and execute human beings, the 'State' is just doing God's work. The state only becomes evil when it helps people.


----------



## Gremlin-USA

Vanquish said:


> Has anyone in this thread noticed that the guy with the high-quality video camera seemed to be lying-in-wait?  It's like they planned this to make the video and "get" the cop.



Interesting thought.......

Another slant, what if the Cop had just let the girls Jaywalk and one of them was run over? Then he would have been at fault for witnessing a criminal violation, doing nothing and letting someone get run over.

One of those no win situations?

.


----------



## Article 15

1. That cop was a huge pussy.

2. If a cop EVER tried to cite me for jaywalking AND lecture me about it there is no doubt in my mind that I would have an attitude with him the entire time.  

3. Once a cop has decided that he is going to arrest me I'm not going to resist.  

4. If a cop is trying to handcuff my friend there is no way in fucking hell that I am going to try to stop him from doing it.

5. The cop had every right to hit that chic in her face.

6. The cop was a huge pussy.


----------



## Immanuel

JBeukema said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened before the video probably has an awful lot to do with the incident, but right or wrong, justified or not, a man punching a woman in the face... just plain seems wrong to me.
> 
> I don't know what caused this and I must say that it appears to me that the officer was justified in defending himself and both of those ladies need to be arrested, but I still have a problem with him punching her in the face.
> 
> Probably just the way I was raised.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> as a sexist?
Click to expand...


You're probably right... I suppose I should change and just start punching women that get obnoxious in the face.  Damn, I have a feeling my knuckles are going to get very, very sore. 

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

Ravi said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood the mentality that thinks just because someone carries a gun, or wears a badge, they are better than I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one said they were better than you. However, since they are out there risking their life everyday keeping or attempting to keep people safe; they do deserve some measure of respect.
> 
> Something that too many people these days just do not seem to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps if they stop punching girls in the face and slamming them on cars for JAYWALKING they would get more respect.
> 
> Respect must be earned.
> 
> Actions like this make the police lose respect.
Click to expand...


Problem is that we didn't see the entire incident.  Conveniently, the video starts after the incident is well under way.  What, if anything, was edited out?

Immie


----------



## Vanquish

Ravi said:


> An emotional teen helping her friend...stupid, yes but still not deserving a punch in the face.
> 
> Over jaywalking. GMAFB.



"helping her friend" by putting hands on a cop.

give ME a fucking break. You don't interfere with cops. Lesson #1.


----------



## ConHog

Quantum Windbag said:


> Why do white people blindly defend cops?
> 
> This started because this girl was jaywalking. That's right, she was crossing the street the wrong way, and he slams her into a car hood because she doesn't sign the stupid ticket. This cop should have more self control that to physically assault two girls who don't want to listen to him.



I believe the two girls involved here were NOT the one being ticketed for jaywalkiing.


----------



## JBeukema

Ravi said:


> An emotional teen helping her friend...stupid, yes but still not deserving a punch in the face.
> 
> Over jaywalking. GMAFB.




Actually, the issue was the whole resisting arrest and assaulting an officer deal, but don't let facts get in the way- you never have before, after all.


----------



## Ravi

JBeukema said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> An emotional teen helping her friend...stupid, yes but still not deserving a punch in the face.
> 
> Over jaywalking. GMAFB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the issue was the whole resisting arrest and assaulting an officer deal, but don't let facts get in the way- you never have before, after all.
Click to expand...

The one that got punched wasn't resisting arrest.


----------



## Immanuel

Ravi said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> An emotional teen helping her friend...stupid, yes but still not deserving a punch in the face.
> 
> Over jaywalking. GMAFB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the issue was the whole resisting arrest and assaulting an officer deal, but don't let facts get in the way- you never have before, after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one that got punched wasn't resisting arrest.
Click to expand...


However she both assaulted an officer and interfered with him while he was performing his duties.  I believe both of those are crimes.  I know the first one is.

Immie


----------



## Ravi

Immanuel said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the issue was the whole resisting arrest and assaulting an officer deal, but don't let facts get in the way- you never have before, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> The one that got punched wasn't resisting arrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> However she both assaulted an officer and interfered with him while he was performing his duties.  I believe both of those are crimes.  I know the first one is.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...

Yes, she did. But punching her in the face was wrong.


----------



## Immanuel

Ravi said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one that got punched wasn't resisting arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However she both assaulted an officer and interfered with him while he was performing his duties.  I believe both of those are crimes.  I know the first one is.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, she did. But punching her in the face was wrong.
Click to expand...


I'm way ahead of you on that one... see my first post in this thread.  



Immanuel said:


> What happened before the video probably has an awful lot to do with the incident, but right or wrong, justified or not, a man punching a woman in the face... just plain seems wrong to me.
> 
> I don't know what caused this and I must say that it appears to me that the officer was justified in defending himself and both of those ladies need to be arrested, but I still have a problem with him punching her in the face.
> 
> Probably just the way I was raised.



Immie


----------



## JBeukema

Ravi said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one that got punched wasn't resisting arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However she both assaulted an officer and interfered with him while he was performing his duties.  I believe both of those are crimes.  I know the first one is.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, she did. But punching her in the face was wrong.
Click to expand...

Yes, well, he forgot about the taser and didn't feel like having to fill out a report explaining why he shot the bitch.


Now what's with your love of criminals and your hatred of the law?


----------



## Ravi

JBeukema said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> However she both assaulted an officer and interfered with him while he was performing his duties.  I believe both of those are crimes.  I know the first one is.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she did. But punching her in the face was wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, well, he forgot about the taser and didn't feel like having to fill out a report explaining why he shot the bitch.
> 
> 
> Now what's with your love of criminals and your hatred of the law?
Click to expand...

I don't like police states. Maybe you should change your tag line to Fascist Piglet.


----------



## ConHog

Ravi said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she did. But punching her in the face was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, well, he forgot about the taser and didn't feel like having to fill out a report explaining why he shot the bitch.
> 
> 
> Now what's with your love of criminals and your hatred of the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like police states. Maybe you should change your tag line to Fascist Piglet.
Click to expand...


So, in your small mind not allowing people to attack LEO without suffering consequences = police state?

I suggest you go read some things about what your buddy Obama intends to do stateside with Predator drones and then get back to us about police state...........


----------



## JBeukema

Ravi said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she did. But punching her in the face was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, well, he forgot about the taser and didn't feel like having to fill out a report explaining why he shot the bitch.
> 
> 
> Now what's with your love of criminals and your hatred of the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like police states. Maybe you should change your tag line to Fascist Piglet.
Click to expand...


right...because the definition of 'police state' is a nation in which cops don't lie down and let a gang beta them to death or slet someone go just because they don't want to be arrested


----------



## Ravi

ConHog said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, well, he forgot about the taser and didn't feel like having to fill out a report explaining why he shot the bitch.
> 
> 
> Now what's with your love of criminals and your hatred of the law?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like police states. Maybe you should change your tag line to Fascist Piglet.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, in your small mind not allowing people to attack LEO without suffering consequences = police state?
> 
> I suggest you go read some things about what your buddy Obama intends to do stateside with Predator drones and then get back to us about police state...........
Click to expand...

I suggest you work on your reading comprehension.


----------



## ConHog

Ravi said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like police states. Maybe you should change your tag line to Fascist Piglet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, in your small mind not allowing people to attack LEO without suffering consequences = police state?
> 
> I suggest you go read some things about what your buddy Obama intends to do stateside with Predator drones and then get back to us about police state...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you work on your reading comprehension.
Click to expand...



MY reading comprehension skills are just fine, like last night where you pointedly said you don't care if 20000 oil workers lost their jobs.

You clearly care nothing about facts Ravi, now go ride some more Obama cock.


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08S4poMGvwA]YouTube - Boondocks Season 3 Clip: Wil.I.Am feat Thugnificent - "Dick Riding Obama"[/ame]


----------



## Ravi

You like talking about cocks so much...you might want to hook up with Buttemia. I understand he has one.


----------



## Vanquish

Ravi said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one that got punched wasn't resisting arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However she both assaulted an officer and interfered with him while he was performing his duties.  I believe both of those are crimes.  I know the first one is.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, she did. But punching her in the face was wrong.
Click to expand...


Nope. You're wrong.

1. Perhaps he didnt have a taser
2. Tasers can actually lead to more damage than a punch and even death.
3. With that many people around and no idea as to who was going to jump in next...he did what he had to do.

It's hilarious that you think someone should get away with messing with the police. Actually, no it's not. It's misguided.


----------



## Bfgrn

JBeukema said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> However she both assaulted an officer and interfered with him while he was performing his duties.  I believe both of those are crimes.  I know the first one is.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she did. But punching her in the face was wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, well, he forgot about the taser and didn't feel like having to fill out a report explaining why he shot the bitch.
> 
> 
> Now what's with your love of criminals and your hatred of the law?
Click to expand...


Jaywalking: the next Islamofascism...


----------



## Quantum Windbag

kurtsprincess said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you break the law, youre damn right he can lecture you, and more, so you better listen to what he says and answer with alot of "yes sir"s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Ask a lawyer, I don't have to listen to a cop just because he is talking, and I never have to say yes sir to anything he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right QW ... no one HAS to do anything.....free will and all, however, we do have to live with the results/consequences of our decisions.  You don't have to listen to the cop lecture you........however, what's the alternative?
> 
> I, for one, will listen to a lecture while thinking to myself .....when this is over I'm going to buy myself something to make me feel better ...... and let the cop go on his way, rather than escalating a situation.
> 
> If I feel the cop is wrong I'll sign the ticket and fight it in court, where the fight should be conducted, not on the street .... and take that lawyer that says I don't have to listen....
> 
> just my take on the situation
Click to expand...


May I point out that thinking about something else while a person is talking is not listening? I know that because everyone who has ever lectured me feels compelled to point out that my dreamy state is not listening. 

I do agree about the consequences though, and I do fully understand them, which is why I often get away with things that should get me in trouble.


----------



## Ravi

I didn't say she should have gotten away with it. I said punching her in the face was wrong.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

JBeukema said:


> He didn't He used force when two people was physically resisting arrest and assaulting an officer.



How can they be arrested for resisting arrest when they are not being arrested?



JBeukema said:


> Right, so when the jaywalker tries to stab the cop, you'll go after the cop...
> 
> 
> fuck off



If someone pulls a knife it is no longer jaywalking. Did either of those girls pull a knife? Or even assault that cop before he grabbed them?


----------



## GHook93

I heard about this on Medved. What they didn't tell you is that he was writing a j-walking ticket. This was an area where many pedrestrians had gotten hit by cars. Yes I would have been angry to get a j-walking ticket, but that doesn't give these women that right to attack a police, which is what the camera didn't show. Then the officer stated you are under arrest for assaulting a police officer. Then the cameras rolled!


----------



## Vanquish

Of course it's edited..and of course it's a set up. This is the shit that pisses me off when people screw things up for the people who actually ARE abused!


----------



## ConHog

Ravi said:


> I didn't say she should have gotten away with it. I said punching her in the face was wrong.



Do you have lots of experience with dealing with one suspect while another one attacks you from behind in the midst of a hostile crowd? If not, once again, your opinion doesn't mean SHIT.


----------



## jgbkab

Any woman dating/married to a man that feels it was okay for the cop to punch the lady in the face should leave that fucker now.


----------



## ConHog

jgbkab said:


> Any woman dating/married to a man that feels it was okay for the cop to punch the lady in the face should leave that fucker now.



You're kidding right? First, if you're not man enough to take a shot to the face, you probably best not man up to a LEO. Second, we are talking about a split second decision to a potentially dangerous situation. What if she had grabbed his pistol and shot him? 

Easy to judge a LEO when you've never dealt with the public in the manner they do.


----------



## Yukon.

Zona said:


> Yukon. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Negro people are genetically predisposed to criminal activity. Most of them have no idea why they break the law, they just do it. It's almost like breathing to Negros. Obama has done well becuase he is half-white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC, see what I mean about this turning into a racial thing...
> 
> Yukon, I am genetically predisposed to criminal activity?  Really?  I have never been arrested, did 20 years in the Navy, have a daughter in college and married to the mother of my child.
> 
> Explain to me how genetically predisposed I am again? Or are you just trolling?
Click to expand...


Zona,

Perhaps there is some "white" blood in your past I dont know. I do know though that the vast proportional majority of people in American prisons are Negro. Thais is a statistical fact which proves my point - Nergo people are predisposed to crime due to a genetic fault.


----------



## Againsheila

jgbkab said:


> Any woman dating/married to a man that feels it was okay for the cop to punch the lady in the face should leave that fucker now.



I'm a woman and I think he was justified in punching her in the face.  If you look closely at the picture, he has ahold of her other hand only inches from his gun.


----------



## Yukon.

Againsheila said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any woman dating/married to a man that feels it was okay for the cop to punch the lady in the face should leave that fucker now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a woman and I think he was justified in punching her in the face.  If you look closely at the picture, he has ahold of her other hand only inches from his gun.
Click to expand...



If he'd shot her would you say the same thing?


----------



## Againsheila

Yukon. said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any woman dating/married to a man that feels it was okay for the cop to punch the lady in the face should leave that fucker now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a woman and I think he was justified in punching her in the face.  If you look closely at the picture, he has ahold of her other hand only inches from his gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If he'd shot her would you say the same thing?
Click to expand...


Depends on the circumstances.  Do you think he should have instead let her grab his gun?  Then he'd be the one dead....good idea, that, don't ya think?


----------



## ConHog

Againsheila said:


> Yukon. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a woman and I think he was justified in punching her in the face.  If you look closely at the picture, he has ahold of her other hand only inches from his gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he'd shot her would you say the same thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on the circumstances.  Do you think he should have instead let her grab his gun?  Then he'd be the one dead....good idea, that, don't ya think?
Click to expand...


I honestly think some of these morons would have preferred that outcome


to the idiot who said that blacks are predisposed to crime. Don't be stupid.


----------



## William Joyce

******* suck.

That's pretty much the bottom line.


----------



## GHook93

Yukon. said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any woman dating/married to a man that feels it was okay for the cop to punch the lady in the face should leave that fucker now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a woman and I think he was justified in punching her in the face.  If you look closely at the picture, he has ahold of her other hand only inches from his gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If he'd shot her would you say the same thing?
Click to expand...


Dumb ass. There is a big difference between nonlethal and lethal force and when they are justified in being used!


----------



## SFC Ollie

jgbkab said:


> Any woman dating/married to a man that feels it was okay for the cop to punch the lady in the face should leave that fucker now.



Bullshit. Total complete 100% Bullshit.


----------



## Middleman

I think the problem here is the disrespect for authority that leads to abuse of the police, they get it day after day, and especially if it's a Black person, ready to call the NAACP and Al Sharpton and company, the police are supposed to turn the other cheek at all times. 

It's only natural for some to reach the boiling point. Add to the mix the fact that anyone and everyone can edit a YouTube video in 20 minutes, call a lawyer, call the press, and then go on Oprah claiming victimhood, and here we are,the thugs are heros and the hardworking police are the bad guys. Power to the people, man!


----------



## Yukon.

ConHog said:


> to the idiot who said that blacks are predisposed to crime. Don't be stupid.



ConHog,

Im the person who said the Negro is predisposed to criminal activity. If I'm wrong how come the Negro is locked up in prisons at a rate far greater than the white-man? Negros come from Africa where civilization is only starting to really take hold. 

Let's look at Wash DC. The crime rate drop in that district is directly and statistically proportional to the Negro women having abortions.


----------



## Middleman

Yukon. said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> to the idiot who said that blacks are predisposed to crime. Don't be stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog,
> 
> Im the person who said the Negro is predisposed to criminal activity. If I'm wrong how come the Negro is locked up in prisons at a rate far greater than the white-man? Negros come from Africa where civilization is only starting to really take hold.
> 
> Let's look at Wash DC. The crime rate drop in that district is directly and statistically proportional to the Negro women having abortions.
Click to expand...


Lovely sentiment...


----------



## Tank

Samson said:


> Anyone beginning to see why blacks might be paranoid?


Ya, all you got to do is look how well behaved and civlized Africans are in the rest of the world.


----------



## Dr Grump

Quantum Windbag said:


> How can they be arrested for resisting arrest when they are not being arrested?
> 
> 
> If someone pulls a knife it is no longer jaywalking. Did either of those girls pull a knife? Or even assault that cop before he grabbed them?



Did you even see the whole incident?


----------



## ConHog

Yukon. said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> to the idiot who said that blacks are predisposed to crime. Don't be stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog,
> 
> Im the person who said the Negro is predisposed to criminal activity. If I'm wrong how come the Negro is locked up in prisons at a rate far greater than the white-man? Negros come from Africa where civilization is only starting to really take hold.
> 
> Let's look at Wash DC. The crime rate drop in that district is directly and statistically proportional to the Negro women having abortions.
Click to expand...


It's a socio economic problem, not one of color you dolt. You don't think that if someone took all your shit and threw you into the middle of Compton that your lily white ass wouldn't be committing crimes within 10 minutes?  You don't think poor white people commit crimes? What about affluent blacks? Heard any reports of Oprah or Bill Cosby jacking cars? 

Environment also plays a role, you grow up in thug life you're likely to be a thug yourself, regardless of money, or skin color. 

I still say if we dropped all the coddling to blacks and made them actually you know equal, they would bring themselves up to whites in terms of criminality and such. I seriously doubt that blacks or whites in power are actually interested in having that happen.


----------



## Tank

ConHog said:


> You don't think that if someone took all your shit and threw you into the middle of Compton that your lily white ass wouldn't be committing crimes within 10 minutes?


I'd call the cops to help me.


----------



## ConHog

Tank said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think that if someone took all your shit and threw you into the middle of Compton that your lily white ass wouldn't be committing crimes within 10 minutes?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd call the cops to help me.
Click to expand...


 Aint no white cop coming to save your ass in Compton, that I can promise you.


----------



## MikeK

Quantum Windbag said:


> [...]
> I am not talking about resisting arrest, I am talking about resisting the cop attitude that thinks he can "lecture" someone.


How does one go about resisting a police officer who is issuing a warning (lecturing) without escalating to an arrest situation?   

In the example of jay-walking, which is an offense; an officer can arrest you for it, or he can issue a summons for it, or he can tell you (warn you) on why it is dangerous.  If you resist the warning, and you refuse to accept the summons, he can arrest you.  And if you resist arrest he can use as much force as is necessary to subdue you.  

I agree that it is a relatively petty circumstance but it is nonetheless a matter of law, so it comes down to whether one is *stupid* enough to actively escalate what could be a simple warning to the level of a forcible arrest, which seems to be the situation in the topic incident.


----------



## Tank

ConHog said:


> Aint no white cop coming to save your ass in Compton, that I can promise you.


I would just want the cops help no matter what the color. But hey, has that ever happened where someone took all of someone shit and then threw them in the middle of Compton?

Or did you make that up?


----------



## ConHog

Tank said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aint no white cop coming to save your ass in Compton, that I can promise you.
> 
> 
> 
> I would just want the cops help no matter what the color. But hey, has that ever happened where someone took all of someone shit and then threw them in the middle of Compton?
> 
> Or did you make that up?
Click to expand...


You ever see _Training Day_ that ****** left that honky in Compton. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVKT0DeeEi4]YouTube - Training Day scene - card game[/ame]


----------



## MikeK

Immanuel said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop appeared to be completely justified in everything that he did, with the exception of punching the woman square in the face.
> 
> Everything that the girls did was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, by law the police officer is allowed, if not encouraged, to escalte use of force in this way in these situations. From everyhting ive read, it appears this police officer will face no charges at all. In fact the police officers guild said they were relieved that someone actually had a video of it, because it proves the police officer did nothing wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened before the video probably has an awful lot to do with the incident, but right or wrong, justified or not, a man punching a woman in the face... just plain seems wrong to me.
> 
> I don't know what caused this and I must say that it appears to me that the officer was justified in defending himself and both of those ladies need to be arrested, but I still have a problem with him punching her in the face.
> 
> Probably just the way I was raised.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...

In my opinion, that girl's behavior forfeited her right to protection under the don't-punch-women-in-the-face rule.  Hopefully for her sake she'll know better in the future.


----------



## JBeukema

Yukon. said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yukon. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Negro people are genetically predisposed to criminal activity. Most of them have no idea why they break the law, they just do it. It's almost like breathing to Negros. Obama has done well becuase he is half-white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC, see what I mean about this turning into a racial thing...
> 
> Yukon, I am genetically predisposed to criminal activity?  Really?  I have never been arrested, did 20 years in the Navy, have a daughter in college and married to the mother of my child.
> 
> Explain to me how genetically predisposed I am again? Or are you just trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zona,
> 
> Perhaps there is some "white" blood in your past I dont know. I do know though that the vast proportional majority of people in American prisons are Negro. Thais is a statistical fact which proves my point - Nergo people are predisposed to crime due to a genetic fault.
Click to expand...


A non-sequitur from an uneducated non-thinker.

What a surprise.

I wonder what the ratio is for defrocked priests and sex offenders.


----------



## JBeukema

William Joyce said:


> ******* suck.
> 
> That's pretty much the bottom line.




Dude, you logged into the wrong board.


Here, you should feel at home here.


----------



## JBeukema

ConHog said:


> Yukon. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> to the idiot who said that blacks are predisposed to crime. Don't be stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog,
> 
> Im the person who said the Negro is predisposed to criminal activity. If I'm wrong how come the Negro is locked up in prisons at a rate far greater than the white-man? Negros come from Africa where civilization is only starting to really take hold.
> 
> Let's look at Wash DC. The crime rate drop in that district is directly and statistically proportional to the Negro women having abortions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a socio economic problem, not one of color you dolt. You don't think that if someone took all your shit and threw you into the middle of Compton that your lily white ass wouldn't be committing crimes within 10 minutes?  You don't think poor white people commit crimes? What about affluent blacks? Heard any reports of Oprah or Bill Cosby jacking cars?
> 
> Environment also plays a role, you grow up in thug life you're likely to be a thug yourself, regardless of money, or skin color.
> 
> I still say if we dropped all the coddling to blacks and made them actually you know equal, they would bring themselves up to whites in terms of criminality and such. I seriously doubt that blacks or whites in power are actually interested in having that happen.
Click to expand...


I wonder whether the masses of Irish who were thrown into the ghettos ever left the ghettos and changed their culture...


Blacks don't want equality. They've been begging to be treated as inferior ever since MLKJ demanded special treatment for blacks instead of equality. The Kings, Jacksons, and Sharptons of thew world teach young black children that they're inferior to the White man and can't succeed without handouts. They then teach them to blame an evil White racist system for all their failures and their decision top use crack.


The problem is with whom they choose to listen to and follow.


----------



## Tank

ConHog said:


> You ever see _Training Day_ that ****** left that honky in Compton.


Thats a movie, and that's not Compton that's East LA, I guess you punked me or something?


----------



## PatekPhilippe

> Resisting cops is my right as an American citizen, whether they believe it or not.



You're right...no one can stop you from breaking the law and giving yourself a few days in jail...it's your right to make a complete ass out of yourself in public even...but when there are statutes against such behavior be prepared to suffer the consequences of your actions....that being said...the cop was wrong for punching her in the face...the first thing he should have noticed or been aware of was the advent of cell phone video camera technology.  Second thing was with a gathering crowd of agitated citizens it's always best to call for back up so he has a witness in his corner.  More than likely if there was another cop there he never would have thrown that punch.  Looks like the young woman will get a nice fat check from the county.


----------



## syrenn

Its the poolease no other reason necessary. Its jerry springer live.


----------



## Immanuel

MikeK said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, by law the police officer is allowed, if not encouraged, to escalte use of force in this way in these situations. From everyhting ive read, it appears this police officer will face no charges at all. In fact the police officers guild said they were relieved that someone actually had a video of it, because it proves the police officer did nothing wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened before the video probably has an awful lot to do with the incident, but right or wrong, justified or not, a man punching a woman in the face... just plain seems wrong to me.
> 
> I don't know what caused this and I must say that it appears to me that the officer was justified in defending himself and both of those ladies need to be arrested, but I still have a problem with him punching her in the face.
> 
> Probably just the way I was raised.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my opinion, that girl's behavior forfeited her right to protection under the don't-punch-women-in-the-face rule.  Hopefully for her sake she'll know better in the future.
Click to expand...


I agree that the woman was in the wrong, however, I was raised, in other words it was ingrained in my soul, that "thou shalt not hit a woman, especially not in the face or the stomach."  Whether she deserved to be hit, maced, pepper sprayed or what have you, hitting a woman in that manner was not something that I would have done.  She deserved to be arrested, for interfering with a police officer.  But, his punching her in the face was unprofessional.

Another issue here is what he did when he hit her.  He released control of the other suspect and made himself vulnerable to her.  She was in range to grab his gun and then this could have been very ugly.

Within his rights or not, I would not have punched her like that.

Immie


----------



## ConHog

JBeukema said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yukon. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog,
> 
> Im the person who said the Negro is predisposed to criminal activity. If I'm wrong how come the Negro is locked up in prisons at a rate far greater than the white-man? Negros come from Africa where civilization is only starting to really take hold.
> 
> Let's look at Wash DC. The crime rate drop in that district is directly and statistically proportional to the Negro women having abortions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a socio economic problem, not one of color you dolt. You don't think that if someone took all your shit and threw you into the middle of Compton that your lily white ass wouldn't be committing crimes within 10 minutes?  You don't think poor white people commit crimes? What about affluent blacks? Heard any reports of Oprah or Bill Cosby jacking cars?
> 
> Environment also plays a role, you grow up in thug life you're likely to be a thug yourself, regardless of money, or skin color.
> 
> I still say if we dropped all the coddling to blacks and made them actually you know equal, they would bring themselves up to whites in terms of criminality and such. I seriously doubt that blacks or whites in power are actually interested in having that happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder whether the masses of Irish who were thrown into the ghettos ever left the ghettos and changed their culture...
> 
> 
> Blacks don't want equality. They've been begging to be treated as inferior ever since MLKJ demanded special treatment for blacks instead of equality. The Kings, Jacksons, and Sharptons of thew world teach young black children that they're inferior to the White man and can't succeed without handouts. They then teach them to blame an evil White racist system for all their failures and their decision top use crack.
> 
> 
> The problem is with whom they choose to listen to and follow.
Click to expand...


I don't disagree with you, I just don't think it's an issue of "them dumb african ******* can't do no better" like some. It's a matter of they CHOOSE not to do better.


----------



## ConHog

Tank said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever see _Training Day_ that ****** left that honky in Compton.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a movie, and that's not Compton that's East LA, I guess you punked me or something?
Click to expand...


Relax sparky, it was a joke.


----------



## Againsheila

JBeukema said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yukon. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog,
> 
> Im the person who said the Negro is predisposed to criminal activity. If I'm wrong how come the Negro is locked up in prisons at a rate far greater than the white-man? Negros come from Africa where civilization is only starting to really take hold.
> 
> Let's look at Wash DC. The crime rate drop in that district is directly and statistically proportional to the Negro women having abortions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a socio economic problem, not one of color you dolt. You don't think that if someone took all your shit and threw you into the middle of Compton that your lily white ass wouldn't be committing crimes within 10 minutes?  You don't think poor white people commit crimes? What about affluent blacks? Heard any reports of Oprah or Bill Cosby jacking cars?
> 
> Environment also plays a role, you grow up in thug life you're likely to be a thug yourself, regardless of money, or skin color.
> 
> I still say if we dropped all the coddling to blacks and made them actually you know equal, they would bring themselves up to whites in terms of criminality and such. I seriously doubt that blacks or whites in power are actually interested in having that happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder whether the masses of Irish who were thrown into the ghettos ever left the ghettos and changed their culture...
> 
> 
> Blacks don't want equality. They've been begging to be treated as inferior ever since MLKJ demanded special treatment for blacks instead of equality. The Kings, Jacksons, and Sharptons of thew world teach young black children that they're inferior to the White man and can't succeed without handouts. They then teach them to blame an evil White racist system for all their failures and their decision top use crack.
> 
> 
> The problem is with whom they choose to listen to and follow.
Click to expand...


MLK didn't want special treatment, he wanted equality.  He wanted his children to be judged on the content of the character, not the color of their skin.   I do judge them on the content of their character, and I find them wanting.  They have used his image and his famous speech to make fortunes for themselves.  They care nothing for the actual words of the speech and won't even allow it to be aired on MLK day unless they are paid a lot of money.  MLK was not perfect, his children are much worse.


----------



## Againsheila

Immanuel said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened before the video probably has an awful lot to do with the incident, but right or wrong, justified or not, a man punching a woman in the face... just plain seems wrong to me.
> 
> I don't know what caused this and I must say that it appears to me that the officer was justified in defending himself and both of those ladies need to be arrested, but I still have a problem with him punching her in the face.
> 
> Probably just the way I was raised.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, that girl's behavior forfeited her right to protection under the don't-punch-women-in-the-face rule.  Hopefully for her sake she'll know better in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that the woman was in the wrong, however, I was raised, in other words it was ingrained in my soul, that "thou shalt not hit a woman, especially not in the face or the stomach."  Whether she deserved to be hit, maced, pepper sprayed or what have you, hitting a woman in that manner was not something that I would have done.  She deserved to be arrested, for interfering with a police officer.  But, his punching her in the face was unprofessional.
> 
> Another issue here is what he did when he hit her.  He released control of the other suspect and made himself vulnerable to her.  She was in range to grab his gun and then this could have been very ugly.
> 
> Within his rights or not, I would not have punched her like that.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


If you watch the video closely, the girl in pink, the one he punched, he had hold of her other hand and it was within inches of his gun.  What exactly was he suppose to do?


----------



## Immanuel

Againsheila said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, that girl's behavior forfeited her right to protection under the don't-punch-women-in-the-face rule.  Hopefully for her sake she'll know better in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that the woman was in the wrong, however, I was raised, in other words it was ingrained in my soul, that "thou shalt not hit a woman, especially not in the face or the stomach."  Whether she deserved to be hit, maced, pepper sprayed or what have you, hitting a woman in that manner was not something that I would have done.  She deserved to be arrested, for interfering with a police officer.  But, his punching her in the face was unprofessional.
> 
> Another issue here is what he did when he hit her.  He released control of the other suspect and made himself vulnerable to her.  She was in range to grab his gun and then this could have been very ugly.
> 
> Within his rights or not, I would not have punched her like that.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you watch the video closely, the girl in pink, the one he punched, he had hold of her other hand and it was within inches of his gun.  What exactly was he suppose to do?
Click to expand...


I watched it very closely, several times, and disagree with you completely.

She pushed him and then backed off after which he lunged at her.  She was no where near his gun at the time.

She was in the wrong, there is no doubt about it, but his actions were unprofessional and unsafe.

Immie


----------



## Tank

ConHog said:


> I just don't think it's an issue of "them dumb african ******* can't do no better" like some. It's a matter of they CHOOSE not to do better.


Either way they are still a burdon to a civil socity.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Look...excuses can be made for the cop all day.  The facts are these...he failed to properly carry out his duties.  He didn't call for and wait for his back up to arrive and he punched the woman in the face.

She will get a nice check from the State over this.


----------



## Againsheila

PatekPhilippe said:


> Look...excuses can be made for the cop all day.  The facts are these...he failed to properly carry out his duties.  He didn't call for and wait for his back up to arrive and he punched the woman in the face.
> 
> She will get a nice check from the State over this.



If I were on the jury, she'd get zip.  But then again, they wouldn't put me on the jury.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Againsheila said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look...excuses can be made for the cop all day.  The facts are these...he failed to properly carry out his duties.  He didn't call for and wait for his back up to arrive and he punched the woman in the face.
> 
> She will get a nice check from the State over this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were on the jury, she'd get zip.  But then again, they wouldn't put me on the jury.
Click to expand...


It'll never go to court...it will settle outside the courtroom.


----------



## Article 15

PatekPhilippe said:


> Look...excuses can be made for the cop all day.  The facts are these...he failed to properly carry out his duties.  He didn't call for and wait for his back up to arrive and he punched the woman in the face.
> 
> She will get a nice check from the State over this.



If I were the cop I would be totally embarrassed about the whole thing.  Dude looked like a total bitch.  

That chic was still moronic for trying to get between him and the other girl.


----------



## Ravi

Againsheila said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a socio economic problem, not one of color you dolt. You don't think that if someone took all your shit and threw you into the middle of Compton that your lily white ass wouldn't be committing crimes within 10 minutes?  You don't think poor white people commit crimes? What about affluent blacks? Heard any reports of Oprah or Bill Cosby jacking cars?
> 
> Environment also plays a role, you grow up in thug life you're likely to be a thug yourself, regardless of money, or skin color.
> 
> I still say if we dropped all the coddling to blacks and made them actually you know equal, they would bring themselves up to whites in terms of criminality and such. I seriously doubt that blacks or whites in power are actually interested in having that happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder whether the masses of Irish who were thrown into the ghettos ever left the ghettos and changed their culture...
> 
> 
> Blacks don't want equality. They've been begging to be treated as inferior ever since MLKJ demanded special treatment for blacks instead of equality. The Kings, Jacksons, and Sharptons of thew world teach young black children that they're inferior to the White man and can't succeed without handouts. They then teach them to blame an evil White racist system for all their failures and their decision top use crack.
> 
> 
> The problem is with whom they choose to listen to and follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MLK didn't want special treatment, he wanted equality.  He wanted his children to be judged on the content of the character, not the color of their skin.   I do judge them on the content of their character, and I find them wanting.  They have used his image and his famous speech to make fortunes for themselves.  They care nothing for the actual words of the speech and won't even allow it to be aired on MLK day unless they are paid a lot of money.  MLK was not perfect, his children are much worse.
Click to expand...

If you don't judge them on the color of their skin then why are you lumping them in to a a group called "their" "them" and "they"? 

At least the OP is honest about his own racism.


----------



## Yukon.

PatekPhilippe said:


> Look...excuses can be made for the cop all day.  The facts are these...he failed to properly carry out his duties.  He didn't call for and wait for his back up to arrive and he punched the woman in the face.
> 
> She will get a nice check from the State over this.




Patek,

I agree with your analysis completely. This negress most likely planeed the entire event with money being her motivation. What I have stated in earlier posts, and continue to believe, is that the Negro (male and female) has a gene that predisposes them to crimainal activity. It is this gene mixed with their laziness gene that creates so much work for white-men in Prisions as Correctional Officers. 

I'm quite certain that as we continue to progress with the genome projects in the advanced countries that soon science will be able to repair these defectrive genes thereby reducing crime, unemployment, illegal immigration, deficit reduction, and much more.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Bull Shit. I know blacks, whites, and Puerto Ricans who live in the "HOOD". and there isn't an pounce of difference in most of them. For the most part they dream about the big score. Most of them will remain on government assistance their entire lives. A few will get off their ass and get out. Even though, I do know a few who grew up there, still live there,  and are doing better financially than I ever cared about. Of course they don't flaunt that. Of course they are the exception.


----------



## Againsheila

Ravi said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder whether the masses of Irish who were thrown into the ghettos ever left the ghettos and changed their culture...
> 
> 
> Blacks don't want equality. They've been begging to be treated as inferior ever since MLKJ demanded special treatment for blacks instead of equality. The Kings, Jacksons, and Sharptons of thew world teach young black children that they're inferior to the White man and can't succeed without handouts. They then teach them to blame an evil White racist system for all their failures and their decision top use crack.
> 
> 
> The problem is with whom they choose to listen to and follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MLK didn't want special treatment, he wanted equality.  He wanted his children to be judged on the content of the character, not the color of their skin.   I do judge them on the content of their character, and I find them wanting.  They have used his image and his famous speech to make fortunes for themselves.  They care nothing for the actual words of the speech and won't even allow it to be aired on MLK day unless they are paid a lot of money.  MLK was not perfect, his children are much worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't judge them on the color of their skin then why are you lumping them in to a a group called "their" "them" and "they"?
> 
> At least the OP is honest about his own racism.
Click to expand...


What do you want me to call his children?  I thought them, their and they were perfectly acceptable pronouns.  I'm talking about MLK's children, not black people in general.

You think I'm racist because I don't like a family that won't let a town build a statue to their father without paying them $200,000?  Because I don't like them because they won't let any network air his famous speech on HIS day?

That's not racism, that judging his children on the content of their character, actually, their lack thereof.


----------



## JBeukema

Againsheila said:


> [ MLK didn't want special treatment, he wanted equality.


 Revisionist bullshit.
 See: Bill of Rights for the Disadvantaged 

See:Why we can't wait

King was 'not struggling for some abstract, vague rights'  

He supported racial quotas: 'If a city has a 30% Negro population, then it is logical to assume that Negroes should have at least 30% of the jobs in any particular company'  

And AA  'No amount of gold could provide an adequate compensation for the exploitation and humiliation of the Negro in America down through the centuries&#8230;Yet a price can be placed on unpaid wages. The ancient common law has always provided a remedy for the appropriation of a the labor of one human being by another. This law should be made to apply for American Negroes. The payment should be in the form of a massive program by the government of special, compensatory measures which could be regarded as a settlement in accordance with the accepted practice of common law. ' 
-http://books.google.com/books?id=lDUgwcqfupQC&pg=PA127&lpg=PA127&dq=no+amount+of+gold+can+provide+an+adequate+compensation+for+the+\exploitation+and+humiliation&source=bl&ots=3xaLoQoMLo&sig=KDXEO1ZJXnmdARpAlB30pShbpvI&hl=en&ei=98YbTOqRDYfkNf_GhO8M&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=2&ved=0CBYQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=no%20amount%20of%20gold%20can%20provide%20an%20adequate%20compensation%20for%20the%20\exploitation%20and%20humiliation&f=false 

Here. Read, learn, and come back when you have a clue  Myths of Martin Luther King by Marcus Epstein  [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Questions-About-American-History-Supposed/dp/0307346684"]Amazon.com: 33 Questions About American History You're Not Supposed to Ask (9780307346681):&#8230;[/ame]




> He wanted his children to be judged on the content of the character, not the color of their skin.   I do judge them on the content of their character, and I find them wanting


No, he didn't He said that one time in one speech meant for White people to hear. His books reveal something very different. Again, go. Read. Come back when you have a clue.



> .  They have used his image and his famous speech to make fortunes for themselves.  They care nothing for the actual words of the speech


No, they care about what he wrote in the books, not some speech meant for Whitey's ears


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Article 15 said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look...excuses can be made for the cop all day.  The facts are these...he failed to properly carry out his duties.  He didn't call for and wait for his back up to arrive and he punched the woman in the face.
> 
> She will get a nice check from the State over this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were the cop I would be totally embarrassed about the whole thing.  Dude looked like a total bitch.
> 
> That chic was still moronic for trying to get between him and the other girl.
Click to expand...


Precisely...there's no law against stupidity....however much it's warranted.


----------



## jgbkab

ConHog said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any woman dating/married to a man that feels it was okay for the cop to punch the lady in the face should leave that fucker now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're kidding right? First, if you're not man enough to take a shot to the face, you probably best not man up to a LEO. Second, we are talking about a split second decision to a potentially dangerous situation. What if she had grabbed his pistol and shot him?
> 
> Easy to judge a LEO when you've never dealt with the public in the manner they do.
Click to expand...


Nope. She could never be man enough. We can do what ifs all day. What if a man high on high on drugs does the same thing and he punches him in the face?

It's easy to judge people when you know nothing about them.


----------



## Againsheila

New reputation!
Hi, you have received -67 reputation points from JBeukema.
Reputation was given for this post.

Comment:
liar

Regards,
JBeukema

You want to tell me why you think that was a lie, and why you felt like neg repping me for telling the truth?

Just a note, amongst the posters here I think you'll find I'm the most honest.  I may be wrong on occasion but I don't LIE!!!!


----------



## jgbkab

SFC Ollie said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any woman dating/married to a man that feels it was okay for the cop to punch the lady in the face should leave that fucker now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Total complete 100% Bullshit.
Click to expand...


No, it's not. Any man that condones punching a woman in the face is more likely to punch a woman in the face.


----------



## SFC Ollie

jgbkab said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any woman dating/married to a man that feels it was okay for the cop to punch the lady in the face should leave that fucker now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Total complete 100% Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's not. Any man that condones punching a woman in the face is more likely to punch a woman in the face.
Click to expand...


1st off, I have never, in my life struck a woman (a girl once in HS, but I didn't know it was a girl)(long story).

2nd, we are not talking about a man striking a woman but a police officer defending himself in a dangerous situation. I can only thank God he didn't go for his gun. All hell would have broke loose.


----------



## Againsheila

jgbkab said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any woman dating/married to a man that feels it was okay for the cop to punch the lady in the face should leave that fucker now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Total complete 100% Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's not. Any man that condones punching a woman in the face is more likely to punch a woman in the face.
Click to expand...


Some woman do deserve to be punched in the face, the girl in the pink was certainly one of them.  Tell me, would you feel the same way if it was a female cop that punched her?


----------



## Againsheila

Immanuel said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that the woman was in the wrong, however, I was raised, in other words it was ingrained in my soul, that "thou shalt not hit a woman, especially not in the face or the stomach."  Whether she deserved to be hit, maced, pepper sprayed or what have you, hitting a woman in that manner was not something that I would have done.  She deserved to be arrested, for interfering with a police officer.  But, his punching her in the face was unprofessional.
> 
> Another issue here is what he did when he hit her.  He released control of the other suspect and made himself vulnerable to her.  She was in range to grab his gun and then this could have been very ugly.
> 
> Within his rights or not, I would not have punched her like that.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you watch the video closely, the girl in pink, the one he punched, he had hold of her other hand and it was within inches of his gun.  What exactly was he suppose to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched it very closely, several times, and disagree with you completely.
> 
> She pushed him and then backed off after which he lunged at her.  She was no where near his gun at the time.
> 
> She was in the wrong, there is no doubt about it, but his actions were unprofessional and unsafe.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Watch it again, this time note where* both* her hands are.


----------



## ConHog

jgbkab said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any woman dating/married to a man that feels it was okay for the cop to punch the lady in the face should leave that fucker now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Total complete 100% Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's not. Any man that condones punching a woman in the face is more likely to punch a woman in the face.
Click to expand...


So in your mind 

A) Female criminals should be treated differently than male criminals

and 

B) No woman could ever do ANYTHING to deserve being hit under ANY circumstances?


----------



## Yukon.

ConHog,

Im sorry my son but what you say is based on PCism not fact. Affluent Megro people have only us whites to thank because they'd all still be 'swinging-from-trees' if it werent for us.


----------



## William Joyce

JBeukema said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ******* suck.
> 
> That's pretty much the bottom line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you logged into the wrong board.
> 
> 
> Here, you should feel at home here.
Click to expand...


Dude, let me rephrase.

******* suck, and so do you.


----------



## William Joyce

Or if anyone prefers a different approach...

BLACKS AND WHITES CANNOT LIVE UNDER THE SAME GOVERNMENT AS PRESUMED EQUALS AND EXPECT ANYTHING LESS THAT CONSTANT INSANITY.

Period.

Black behavior is just consistently different from that of white behavior.  These fucking she-beasts in Seattle look, sound and behave interchangeably with she-beasts in Brooklyn, Ohio, Miami, Kansas City or anywhere else you find them.  This incident could have been filmed anywhere.  Blacks behavior is violent, hair-trigger, uncontrolled.  It just is.

For pointing that fact out, I realize, you're called a "racist."

Let's concede that ugly incidents like the one in Seattle are to be avoided.  It's a waste of fucking time, energy and resources for whites to be babysitting the untamed baboons of the human family when they could be living peaceful, productive lives.  Separate the fucking races.  Yesterday.  Let blacks stew under flies in Africa the way God stationed them to begin with.  Without whites, they wouldn't have streets to jaywalk to begin with.


----------



## JBeukema

Againsheila said:


> New reputation!
> Hi, you have received -67 reputation points from JBeukema.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> liar
> 
> Regards,
> JBeukema
> 
> You want to tell me why you think that was a lie, and why you felt like neg repping me for telling the truth?
> 
> Just a note, amongst the posters here I think you'll find I'm the most honest.  I may be wrong on occasion but I don't LIE!!!!




Liar


you lied and I negged you for lying

then  proved you a liar



JBeukema said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ MLK didn't want  special treatment, he wanted equality.
> 
> 
> 
> Revisionist bullshit.
> See: Bill of Rights for the Disadvantaged
> 
> See:Why we can't wait
> 
> King was 'not struggling for some abstract, vague rights'
> 
> He supported racial quotas: 'If a city has a 30% Negro population, then  it is logical to assume that Negroes should have at least 30% of the  jobs in any particular company'
> 
> And AA  'No amount of gold could provide an adequate compensation for  the exploitation and humiliation of the Negro in America down through  the centuriesYet a price can be placed on unpaid wages. The ancient  common law has always provided a remedy for the appropriation of a the  labor of one human being by another. This law should be made to apply  for American Negroes. The payment should be in the form of a massive  program by the government of special, compensatory measures which could  be regarded as a settlement in accordance with the accepted practice of  common law. '
> -http://books.google.com/books?id=lDUgwcqfupQC&pg=PA127&lpg=PA127&dq=no+amount+of+gold+can+provide+an+adequate+compensation+for+the+\exploitation+and+humiliation&source=bl&ots=3xaLoQoMLo&sig=KDXEO1ZJXnmdARpAlB30pShbpvI&hl=en&ei=98YbTOqRDYfkNf_GhO8M&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=2&ved=0CBYQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=no%20amount%20of%20gold%20can%20provide%20an%20adequate%20compensation%20for%20the%20\exploitation%20and%20humiliation&f=false
> 
> Here. Read, learn, and come back when you have a clue  Myths  of Martin Luther King by Marcus Epstein  [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Questions-About-American-History-Supposed/dp/0307346684"]Amazon.com: 33 Questions About American History You're  Not Supposed to Ask (9780307346681):[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wanted his children to be judged on the content of the  character, not the color of their skin.   I do judge them on the content  of their character, and I find them wanting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he didn't He  said that one time in one speech meant for White people to hear. His  books reveal something very different. Again, go. Read. Come back when  you have a clue.
Click to expand...


Now you're lying about it and crying about being negged.

No grow up and stop both your crying and your lying, you sack of shit.


----------



## JBeukema

Yukon. said:


> ConHog,
> 
> Im sorry my son but what you say is based on PCism not fact. Affluent Megro people have only us whites to thank because they'd all still be 'swinging-from-trees' if it werent for us.


What are 'Megro people'? Also, is the apostrophe key broken on your keyboard?


----------



## ConHog

Everyone needs to stop blaming blacks, by God their great great grandfathers were slaves and they earned the right for their progeny to act like wild animals in perpetuity. At least that seems to be what some blacks believe.


----------



## jgbkab

SFC Ollie said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Total complete 100% Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not. Any man that condones punching a woman in the face is more likely to punch a woman in the face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1st off, I have never, in my life struck a woman (a girl once in HS, but I didn't know it was a girl)(long story).
> 
> 2nd, we are not talking about a man striking a woman but a police officer defending himself in a dangerous situation. I can only thank God he didn't go for his gun. All hell would have broke loose.
Click to expand...


I didn't say that you would punch a woman in the face (even though you did), I said a man would be more likely.


----------



## jgbkab

Againsheila said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Total complete 100% Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not. Any man that condones punching a woman in the face is more likely to punch a woman in the face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some woman do deserve to be punched in the face, the girl in the pink was certainly one of them.  Tell me, would you feel the same way if it was a female cop that punched her?
Click to expand...


No, I would feel totally different if it was a woman.


----------



## jgbkab

ConHog said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Total complete 100% Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not. Any man that condones punching a woman in the face is more likely to punch a woman in the face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in your mind
> 
> A) Female criminals should be treated differently than male criminals
> 
> and
> 
> B) No woman could ever do ANYTHING to deserve being hit under ANY circumstances?
Click to expand...


I didn't say anything about being treated differently. A man should not punch a woman in the face. That is my stance. I understand that you think differently and I respect that.


----------



## ConHog

jgbkab said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not. Any man that condones punching a woman in the face is more likely to punch a woman in the face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in your mind
> 
> A) Female criminals should be treated differently than male criminals
> 
> and
> 
> B) No woman could ever do ANYTHING to deserve being hit under ANY circumstances?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything about being treated differently. A man should not punch a woman in the face. That is my stance. I understand that you think differently and I respect that.
Click to expand...


Sorry, I can't respect that you feel a male police officer shouldn't be able to hit a female who attacks him. 

Let me ask you. Should a female cop be able to punch a male attacker?


----------



## Againsheila

JBeukema said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> New reputation!
> Hi, you have received -67 reputation points from JBeukema.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> liar
> 
> Regards,
> JBeukema
> 
> You want to tell me why you think that was a lie, and why you felt like neg repping me for telling the truth?
> 
> Just a note, amongst the posters here I think you'll find I'm the most honest.  I may be wrong on occasion but I don't LIE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar
> 
> 
> you lied and I negged you for lying
> 
> then  proved you a liar
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revisionist bullshit.
> See: Bill of Rights for the Disadvantaged
> 
> See:Why we can't wait
> 
> King was 'not struggling for some abstract, vague rights'
> 
> He supported racial quotas: 'If a city has a 30% Negro population, then  it is logical to assume that Negroes should have at least 30% of the  jobs in any particular company'
> 
> And AA  'No amount of gold could provide an adequate compensation for  the exploitation and humiliation of the Negro in America down through  the centuriesYet a price can be placed on unpaid wages. The ancient  common law has always provided a remedy for the appropriation of a the  labor of one human being by another. This law should be made to apply  for American Negroes. The payment should be in the form of a massive  program by the government of special, compensatory measures which could  be regarded as a settlement in accordance with the accepted practice of  common law. '
> -http://books.google.com/books?id=lDUgwcqfupQC&pg=PA127&lpg=PA127&dq=no+amount+of+gold+can+provide+an+adequate+compensation+for+the+\exploitation+and+humiliation&source=bl&ots=3xaLoQoMLo&sig=KDXEO1ZJXnmdARpAlB30pShbpvI&hl=en&ei=98YbTOqRDYfkNf_GhO8M&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=2&ved=0CBYQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=no%20amount%20of%20gold%20can%20provide%20an%20adequate%20compensation%20for%20the%20\exploitation%20and%20humiliation&f=false
> 
> Here. Read, learn, and come back when you have a clue  Myths  of Martin Luther King by Marcus Epstein Amazon.com: 33 Questions About American History You're  Not Supposed to Ask (9780307346681):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wanted his children to be judged on the content of the  character, not the color of their skin.   I do judge them on the content  of their character, and I find them wanting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he didn't He  said that one time in one speech meant for White people to hear. His  books reveal something very different. Again, go. Read. Come back when  you have a clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're lying about it and crying about being negged.
> 
> No grow up and stop both your crying and your lying, you sack of shit.
Click to expand...


I pointed out the truth about MLKs great speech and his children.  I had not read his books.  That doesn't make me a liar.  

Plus I disagree with you.  If 30% of the population is black, I see nothing wrong with them having 30% of the jobs, provided they are qualified to do those jobs.  I do not think employment or any other decisions should be made on race, but on the content of the person's character and experience.

This does not make me a liar just because I disagree with you.  The fact that you neg repped me shows the kind of person you are, the fact that you resorted to personal insults shows that you've already lost the debate, if you ever knew how to debate in the first place.

And the fact that you call my showing you neg repped me "crying" shows you are in fact, ashamed of your own actions and know you've lost the debate.


----------



## JBeukema

> Plus I disagree with you.  If 30% of the population is black, I see  nothing wrong with them having 30% of the jobs, provided they are  qualified to do those jobs.



Nice strawman. I opposed racial quotas, and you pretend anyone advocated denying jobs to blacks. 

That, in fact, does make you a liar.

That you declare victory while continuing to lie about someone elses' position and you are toally unable to address the *facts *about the matter, including his own words, which I have quoted and sourced- proves what sort of a sack of shit you really are.



> I do not think employment or any other decisions should be made on  race, but on the content of the person's character and experience.



King disagreed. King didn't want equality any more than Sharpton does today. Both want special treatment- that is, to inverse, rather than to end, the system of inequality and exploitation of the past.



> This does not make me a liar just because I disagree with you.



You're a liar because you keep misrepresenting what people have said.


I've 'lost the debate'? 

You said he believed one thing and I've *proven* otherwise.  Of course, noone ever accused you of having a clue.


----------



## ConHog

Here is the REAL answer to the OP's question


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0po3WSUlvE0]YouTube - Reed Dollaz - Gotta get Paid[/ame]


----------



## Yukon.

ConHog said:


> Everyone needs to stop blaming blacks, by God their great great grandfathers were slaves and they earned the right for their progeny to act like wild animals in perpetuity. At least that seems to be what some blacks believe.



........and to think that I've always believed they acted like wild, uncivilized beasts because of some genetic mistake? Thank goodness I read your explanation Hog...it's because the white man took them out of trees, put clothes on them, brought them to the USA, put a roof over their heads and fed them three-squares a day. Heck, we even introduced them to the habit of smoking that "funny weed". 

Because the Negro is predisposed to criminal activity is really the fault of my lilly-white, honky ancestors?


----------



## William Joyce

Yukon. said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone needs to stop blaming blacks, by God their great great grandfathers were slaves and they earned the right for their progeny to act like wild animals in perpetuity. At least that seems to be what some blacks believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........and to think that I've always believed they acted like wild, uncivilized beasts because of some genetic mistake? Thank goodness I read your explanation Hog...it's because the white man took them out of trees, put clothes on them, brought them to the USA, put a roof over their heads and fed them three-squares a day. Heck, we even introduced them to the habit of smoking that "funny weed".
> 
> Because the Negro is predisposed to criminal activity is really the fault of my lilly-white, honky ancestors?
Click to expand...


Blacks simply EVOLVED DIFFERENTLY than whites... to have lower time horizons, quicker reactions to things, higher birthrates, more violence... all of their attributes fit them fine in Africa.

Just as our attributes fit us fine with winters.


----------



## jgbkab

ConHog said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in your mind
> 
> A) Female criminals should be treated differently than male criminals
> 
> and
> 
> B) No woman could ever do ANYTHING to deserve being hit under ANY circumstances?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything about being treated differently. A man should not punch a woman in the face. That is my stance. I understand that you think differently and I respect that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I can't respect that you feel a male police officer shouldn't be able to hit a female who attacks him.
> 
> Let me ask you. Should a female cop be able to punch a male attacker?
Click to expand...


Yes.


----------



## Yukon.

William,

Your's is a brief yet very accurate description of the Negro people in North America. I do beleiev though that our Negros in Canada are higher on the proverbial "food-chain" than are yours of America. We have found that it is cheaper to give them welfare and medical marijuanna than it is to put them in jail. This approach also makes us look much more compassionate to the rest of the world. Our police are quite expert at beating the heck out of the Negro and leaving no marks on their body. 

At the upcoming G20 Summit in Toronto you wont see too many minorities protesting - they have been politely asked to leave the city and if they refuse well.....they don't refuse.


----------



## IanC

> Plus I disagree with you. If 30% of the population is black, I see nothing wrong with them having 30% of the jobs, provided they are qualified to do those jobs. I do not think employment or any other decisions should be made on race, but on the content of the person's character and experience.



I agree with that statement. unfortunately blacks do not have the same average qualifications, therefor they don't actually merit having population proportional job rates in skilled labour jobs.


----------



## ConHog

jgbkab said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything about being treated differently. A man should not punch a woman in the face. That is my stance. I understand that you think differently and I respect that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I can't respect that you feel a male police officer shouldn't be able to hit a female who attacks him.
> 
> Let me ask you. Should a female cop be able to punch a male attacker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...


Why? Why should one group of criminal be allowed considerations another group of criminal isn't based on sex? That's discrimination against males.


----------



## jgbkab

ConHog said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I can't respect that you feel a male police officer shouldn't be able to hit a female who attacks him.
> 
> Let me ask you. Should a female cop be able to punch a male attacker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? Why should one group of criminal be allowed considerations another group of criminal isn't based on sex? That's discrimination against males.
Click to expand...


Dude, I get it. You condone men punching women in the face. I was taught differently. It's not about right or wrong, it just depends on the values instilled in you.

Also as one poster mentioned, you have the right to resist [unlawful] arrest. You only saw part of the video so you don't know if the arrest was lawful or not. Therefore, your label of the woman as a criminal is premature. As it stands, it was man punching woman not cop punching criminal.


----------



## Tank

Black females on average have higher testosterone levels then all other groups of females.


----------



## jgbkab

Tank said:


> Black females on average have higher testosterone levels then all other groups of females.



Anything to support your cause, right?


----------



## Yukon.

Tank said:


> Black females on average have higher testosterone levels then all other groups of females.




.....and.....your point is ??????????????????


----------



## JBeukema

Tank said:


> Black females on average have higher testosterone levels then all other groups of females.


source and relevance?


----------



## Tank

JBeukema said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black females on average have higher testosterone levels then all other groups of females.
> 
> 
> 
> source and relevance?
Click to expand...

Well there is this: Serum testosterone levels in healthy young black a... [J Natl Cancer Inst. 1986] - PubMed result

But just on my own personal observations I think that the high testosterone levels of blacks is obvious.

The relevance of high testosterone levels would be a higher rate of violence.


----------



## ConHog

jgbkab said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Why should one group of criminal be allowed considerations another group of criminal isn't based on sex? That's discrimination against males.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, I get it. You condone men punching women in the face. I was taught differently. It's not about right or wrong, it just depends on the values instilled in you.
> 
> Also as one poster mentioned, you have the right to resist [unlawful] arrest. You only saw part of the video so you don't know if the arrest was lawful or not. Therefore, your label of the woman as a criminal is premature. As it stands, it was man punching woman not cop punching criminal.
Click to expand...


Are you completely insane?

First, I do not condone a man hitting a woman, however I also do not condone a woman taking advantage of that to strike a man. 

Second, watch the video, the officer did not appear to be interested in arresting anyone until the "young lady" attacked him. He had not placed a hand on her, he had not told her she was under arrest, how could she be resisting arrest if she wasn't being arrested? She attacked him, he defended himself and then attempted to arrest her at which point she most definitely resisted.


----------



## William Joyce

JBeukema said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black females on average have higher testosterone levels then all other groups of females.
> 
> 
> 
> source and relevance?
Click to expand...


Blacks in general have higher testosterone levels.  Read "Race, Evolution and Behavior" by J. Phillipe Rushton.

Relevant for obvious reasons:  they're more likely to pick fights quickly, as our black girls here did.

It matters, all of it.  It matters because in a society in which it's hard law that we're all "equals", we actually aren't.


----------



## jgbkab

ConHog said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Why should one group of criminal be allowed considerations another group of criminal isn't based on sex? That's discrimination against males.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I get it. You condone men punching women in the face. I was taught differently. It's not about right or wrong, it just depends on the values instilled in you.
> 
> Also as one poster mentioned, you have the right to resist [unlawful] arrest. You only saw part of the video so you don't know if the arrest was lawful or not. Therefore, your label of the woman as a criminal is premature. As it stands, it was man punching woman not cop punching criminal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you completely insane?
> 
> First, I do not condone a man hitting a woman, however I also do not condone a woman taking advantage of that to strike a man.
Click to expand...


Are you completely insane?



ConHog said:


> First, if you're not man enough to take a shot to the face, you probably best not man up to a LEO.



Oh, because you said "man," the video had no bearing on that statement, right? 



ConHog said:


> Second, watch the video, the officer did not appear to be interested in arresting anyone until the "young lady" attacked him. He had not placed a hand on her, he had not told her she was under arrest, how could she be resisting arrest if she wasn't being arrested? She attacked him, he defended himself and then attempted to arrest her at which point she most definitely resisted.



Really? REALLY?


----------



## ConHog

jgbkab said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I get it. You condone men punching women in the face. I was taught differently. It's not about right or wrong, it just depends on the values instilled in you.
> 
> Also as one poster mentioned, you have the right to resist [unlawful] arrest. You only saw part of the video so you don't know if the arrest was lawful or not. Therefore, your label of the woman as a criminal is premature. As it stands, it was man punching woman not cop punching criminal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you completely insane?
> 
> First, I do not condone a man hitting a woman, however I also do not condone a woman taking advantage of that to strike a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you completely insane?
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, if you're not man enough to take a shot to the face, you probably best not man up to a LEO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, because you said "man," the video had no bearing on that statement, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Second, watch the video, the officer did not appear to be interested in arresting anyone until the "young lady" attacked him. He had not placed a hand on her, he had not told her she was under arrest, how could she be resisting arrest if she wasn't being arrested? She attacked him, he defended himself and then attempted to arrest her at which point she most definitely resisted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? REALLY?
Click to expand...



Oh my bad , I miswrote. I should have said he wasn't trying to arrest the niglet in pink, you most certainly do not have the right to resist someone elses arrest.

Fuck that bitch, I wish he would have shot her dead, she's a waste of skin.


----------



## IanC

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGXH-MwUt5E]YouTube - Woman Gets Tazered[/ame]

this is how uncooperative females should be handled


----------



## ConHog

IanC said:


> YouTube - Woman Gets Tazered
> 
> this is how uncooperative females should be handled



LOL - That is exactly how it's done. I bet next time she doesn't fight the cops. What a dumb bitch.


----------



## Middleman

Women do demand to be treated equally.


----------



## SFC Ollie

IanC said:


> YouTube - Woman Gets Tazered
> 
> this is how uncooperative females should be handled



Yep, she was asked and told, yet she still didn't believe that the officer would find out she was driving on a suspended license. Stupid people out there.


----------



## ConHog

SFC Ollie said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Woman Gets Tazered
> 
> this is how uncooperative females should be handled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, she was asked and told, yet she still didn't believe that the officer would find out she was driving on a suspended license. Stupid people out there.
Click to expand...


Her first, of many, mistakes was opening the door. just sit there and wait for the LEO to approach your door. 


Is it wrong that I was laughing my ass off as she screamed in pain?


----------



## ConHog

A couple other dumb asses

Watch WOMAN GETS TAZED AFTER BEING PULLED OVER Video | Break.com

LiveLeak.com - Woman Tased After Wild Police Chase

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zO9h7EmHm0]YouTube - Shocking Videos Cop is Forced to Taze Dumb Fat Black Woman[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Dik-mgCDcg]YouTube - Dash Cam: Mom tasered in front of her kids in New York[/ame]


Why do people think it's ok to just be disrespectful to cops. I mean seriously?


----------



## jgbkab

ConHog said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you completely insane?
> 
> First, I do not condone a man hitting a woman, however I also do not condone a woman taking advantage of that to strike a man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you completely insane?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, because you said "man," the video had no bearing on that statement, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Second, watch the video, the officer did not appear to be interested in arresting anyone until the "young lady" attacked him. He had not placed a hand on her, he had not told her she was under arrest, how could she be resisting arrest if she wasn't being arrested? She attacked him, he defended himself and then attempted to arrest her at which point she most definitely resisted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? REALLY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my bad , I miswrote. I should have said he wasn't trying to arrest the niglet in pink, you most certainly do not have the right to resist someone elses arrest.
> 
> Fuck that bitch, I wish he would have shot her dead, she's a waste of skin.
Click to expand...


Aww, now you've been reduced to racial slurs. It's a good thing lying isn't against the law. 

Also, for your reading pleasure:



> One may come to the aid of another being unlawfully arrested, just as he may where one is being assaulted, molested, raped or kidnapped. Thus it is not an offense to liberate one from the unlawful custody of an officer, even though he may have submitted to such custody, without resistance. (Adams v. State, 121 Ga. 16, 48 S.E. 910).



Thanks for playing.


----------



## ConHog

jgbkab said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, for your reading pleasure:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One may come to the aid of another being unlawfully arrested, just as he may where one is being assaulted, molested, raped or kidnapped. Thus it is not an offense to liberate one from the unlawful custody of an officer, even though he may have submitted to such custody, without resistance. (Adams v. State, 121 Ga. 16, 48 S.E. 910).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh, you forgot part of the ruling
> 
> An arrest made with a defective warrant, or one issued without affidavit, or one that fails to allege a crime is within jurisdiction, and one who is being arrested, may resist arrest and break away. lf the arresting officer is killed by one who is so resisting, the killing will be no more than an involuntary manslaughter. Housh v. People, 75 111. 491; reaffirmed and quoted in State v. Leach, 7 Conn. 452; State v. Gleason, 32 Kan. 245; Ballard v. State, 43 Ohio 349; State v Rousseau, 241 P. 2d 447; State v. Spaulding, 34 Minn. 3621.
> 
> This CLEARLY was not a false arrest. Maybe you don't like the underlying law, but the cop was making a lawful arrest. That's the problem with being a captain save a ho, you don't have all the facts. I wish he tazed both those  *******. Yes I use the word ******, just as I would call the exact same behavior white trash from white girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jgbkab

ConHog said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh, you forgot part of the ruling
> 
> An arrest made with a defective warrant, or one issued without affidavit, or one that fails to allege a crime is within jurisdiction, and one who is being arrested, may resist arrest and break away. lf the arresting officer is killed by one who is so resisting, the killing will be no more than an involuntary manslaughter. Housh v. People, 75 111. 491; reaffirmed and quoted in State v. Leach, 7 Conn. 452; State v. Gleason, 32 Kan. 245; Ballard v. State, 43 Ohio 349; State v Rousseau, 241 P. 2d 447; State v. Spaulding, 34 Minn. 3621.
> 
> This CLEARLY was not a false arrest. Maybe you don't like the underlying law, but the cop was making a lawful arrest. That's the problem with being a captain save a ho, you don't have all the facts. I wish he tazed both those  *******. Yes I use the word ******, just as I would call the exact same behavior white trash from white girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So YOU'RE the judge and jury to determine that this arrest was lawful? REALLY? Your racial slurs don't bother me, slick. That just shows your ignorance...of blacks and the law. I don't know all of the facts of this situation and neither do you. You condone this behavior so is the underlying issue really about your justification of you [mistakenly] punching a girl in the face? Or did that "bitch" have it coming too?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ConHog

jgbkab said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> So YOU'RE the judge and jury to determine that this arrest was lawful? REALLY? Your racial slurs don't bother me, slick. That just shows your ignorance...of blacks and the law. I don't know all of the facts of this situation and neither do you. You condone this behavior so is the underlying issue really about your justification of you [mistakenly] punching a girl in the face? Or did that "bitch" have it coming too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what you are saying is that any citizen ought to have the right to go interrupt any arrest and then later let the courts decide if it was a legitimate arrest or not? You don't have common sense and can tell that this arrest was valid?
> 
> 
> Fucking idiot. and yes that bitch had it coming. I would have tazed her, but a punch to the face was ok to.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Modbert

ConHog said:


> Oh my bad , I miswrote. I should have said he wasn't trying to* arrest the niglet in pink*, you most certainly do not have the right to resist someone elses arrest.
> 
> Fuck that bitch, I wish he would have shot her dead, she's a waste of skin.



For some odd reason, I have a strong feeling you wouldn't say that to anyone similar in person.


----------



## jgbkab

ConHog said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what you are saying is that any citizen ought to have the right to go interrupt any arrest and then later let the courts decide if it was a legitimate arrest or not? You don't have common sense and can tell that this arrest was valid?
> 
> 
> Fucking idiot. and yes that bitch had it coming. I would have tazed her, but a punch to the face was ok to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An idiot makes a claim that this was a lawful arrest from an edited video. A fucking idiot punches a high school girl in the face. I'm not saying anything, but the legal precedent states that a citizen has the RIGHT to interrupt an unlawful arrest. No, not any arrest but an unlawful arrest. And every arrest is determined to be lawful or unlawful after the arrest, idiot. If every arrest was determined to be lawful/unlawful BEFORE the arrest then there would be no need for the precedent in the first place, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ConHog

Modbert said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my bad , I miswrote. I should have said he wasn't trying to* arrest the niglet in pink*, you most certainly do not have the right to resist someone elses arrest.
> 
> Fuck that bitch, I wish he would have shot her dead, she's a waste of skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some odd reason, I have a strong feeling you wouldn't say that to anyone similar in person.
Click to expand...


Your feeling is wrong boy.


----------



## ConHog

jgbkab said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> An idiot makes a claim that this was a lawful arrest from an edited video. A fucking idiot punches a high school girl in the face. I'm not saying anything, but the legal precedent states that a citizen has the RIGHT to interrupt an unlawful arrest. No, not any arrest but an unlawful arrest. And every arrest is determined to be lawful or unlawful after the arrest, idiot. If every arrest was determined to be lawful/unlawful BEFORE the arrest then there would be no need for the precedent in the first place, idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying exactly what I just said you said and you called me an idiot for asking if that's what you meant?
> 
> You do indeed feel that any citizen should be able to aid in the resistance of any arrest just in case its unlawful and then later on let the courts decide if it was legal or not.
> 
> Who's the idiot?????????????
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Modbert

ConHog said:


> Your feeling is wrong boy.



Okay, go to a community that is for the most part African American. Go up to ten people and call them the N word to their face. Record it as well, we'll see what happens.


----------



## ConHog

Modbert said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your feeling is wrong boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, go to a community that is for the most part African American. Go up to ten people and call them the N word to their face. Record it as well, we'll see what happens.
Click to expand...


Dont be stupid. I wouldn't go into a predominantly black community with anything less than a platoon of fire power. Look at how they disrespect LEO even. 


On the real though, that's a stupid standard, I wouldn't walk into your dorm full of college kids and say that whatever college you attend sucks either. doesn't mean that I wouldn't tell you it face to face, just for example.


----------



## jgbkab

ConHog said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying exactly what I just said you said and you called me an idiot for asking if that's what you meant?
> 
> You do indeed feel that any citizen should be able to aid in the resistance of any arrest just in case its unlawful and then later on let the courts decide if it was legal or not.
> 
> Who's the idiot?????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I meant what I said. There are no feelings in the law, champ. You saw it. I never said what my feelings were on it, sport. Cops attempt to enforce the law. Cops do not interpret the law. The cop could have been asking the chick for some head before the video started. Neither one of us knows what happened. However, I do know that every US citizen has the RIGHT to resist an unlawful arrest by force and every citizen has the RIGHT to aid in an unlawful arrest. You can take that however you want to take it, but the precedent has been set.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and read up a little on those precedents and a few cases involving each. Then check out your local law enforcement office and find out where most of the insurance claims are paid. No, not the most money, but the number of claims. A small technicality can make a lawful arrest unlawful. It may seem like common sense to you, but the law is more complex than your common sense will allow you to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Againsheila

IanC said:


> Plus I disagree with you. If 30% of the population is black, I see nothing wrong with them having 30% of the jobs, provided they are qualified to do those jobs. I do not think employment or any other decisions should be made on race, but on the content of the person's character and experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with that statement. unfortunately blacks do not have the same average qualifications, therefor they don't actually merit having population proportional job rates in skilled labour jobs.
Click to expand...


I believe that is changing....Not necessarily because the blacks are doing better, but because whites are doing worse.  There was a time when the illegitimacy rate among blacks was 30% and it was projected to be disastrous for the race.  Now, nationwide our illegitimacy rate is more than 30% and it's just as disastrous for our entire population.


----------



## ConHog

jgbkab said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I meant what I said. There are no feelings in the law, champ. You saw it. I never said what my feelings were on it, sport. Cops attempt to enforce the law. Cops do not interpret the law. The cop could have been asking the chick for some head before the video started. Neither one of us knows what happened. However, I do know that every US citizen has the RIGHT to resist an unlawful arrest by force and every citizen has the RIGHT to aid in an unlawful arrest. You can take that however you want to take it, but the precedent has been set.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and read up a little on those precedents and a few cases involving each. Then check out your local law enforcement office and find out where most of the insurance claims are paid. No, not the most money, but the number of claims. A small technicality can make a lawful arrest unlawful. It may seem like common sense to you, but the law is more complex than your common sense will allow you to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I understand the law. I also understand that we live in a civilized society where if you feel like you were unlawfully detained you hire an attorney and you sue, you don't have your friend attack the cop from behind and then ask why she got punched.
> 
> Isn't it odd that most of these cases are blacks??? I don't perscribed to the "blacks are less civil than other races " argument. But I DO believe that they act out more often because people allow them to use racism as a crutch and defend their actions because of their past. That has to stop. No sane person attacks a cop who is making an arrest.
> 
> And don't be stupid, you know the chances that that cop asked that girl for head or so infinitesimal as to border on nonexistent. He was giving her a ticket and she didn't like it, end of story...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JBeukema

William Joyce said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black females on average have higher testosterone levels then all other groups of females.
> 
> 
> 
> source and relevance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks in general have higher testosterone levels.  Read "Race, Evolution and Behavior" by J. Phillipe Rushton.
> 
> Relevant for obvious reasons:  they're more likely to pick fights quickly, as our black girls here did.
> 
> It matters, all of it.  It matters because in a society in which it's hard law that we're all "equals", we actually aren't.
Click to expand...



Silly me to expect to to link to a  study by respected scientists supporting your assertion


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gCCjFbFXn8]YouTube - Chris Rock - How To Not Get Your Ass Kicked By The Police[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Modbert said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your feeling is wrong boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, go to a community that is for the most part African American. Go up to ten people and call them the N word to their face. Record it as well, we'll see what happens.
Click to expand...


8 Mile Two: The Story of ConHog


----------



## Article 15

ConHog said:


> Oh my bad , I miswrote. I should have said he wasn't trying to arrest the niglet in pink, you most certainly do not have the right to resist someone elses arrest.
> 
> Fuck that bitch, I wish he would have shot her dead, she's a waste of skin.



And you claim to be a 21 year vet of the US military?

If you are you are a fucking embarrassment.

Hurry up and drop those "retirement" papers, scumbag, whatever branch in the US military you imagine yourself to be a part of doesn't need you.


----------



## RadiomanATL

JBeukema said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your feeling is wrong boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, go to a community that is for the most part African American. Go up to ten people and call them the N word to their face. Record it as well, we'll see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 8 Mile Two: The Story of ConHog
Click to expand...


ConHog in Harlem....


----------



## William Joyce

For people who think we can all get along...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZAzdZIjViM]YouTube - The Lesson of Haiti - Dr. William Pierce[/ame]


----------



## Yukon.

ConSwine,

Are you Negro by chance or are you married to a Negress?


----------



## mobrown

i don't feel that black people fight with the police any more than any other group. I don't know about the Seattle area but in a lot of places you have white police officers who have never been around black people and don't live in the area they patrol. They may have skewed ideologies about black people (like several people on this board). Couple that with fear and you sometimes have an officer who knowingly or unknowingly disrespecting the very people he is suppose to protect and serve. If the officer is already afraid of or have no understanding of the people he is trying to patrol, than he is more likely to react with a use of force or charge someone with resisting. A lot of times if that same officer and the same incident were to occur with a white suspect in an area with a different racial makeup, the officer would not act the same. I think that is what angers a lot of black people, when you see on the news a black male was shot 35 times by the police or a black child was killed by police in pursuit of a suspect. They feel the police would have been more cautious or tried to use other means had the person been white.   
cultural sensitivity training is most crucial in this field. 
i do feel the officer had the right to defend himself to keep the girls away from his gun, but i am almost positive had that been a 17 year old white female he would have found other means of getting her off of him.


----------



## ConHog

mobrown said:


> i don't feel that black people fight with the police any more than any other group. I don't know about the Seattle area but in a lot of places you have white police officers who have never been around black people and don't live in the area they patrol. They may have skewed ideologies about black people (like several people on this board). Couple that with fear and you sometimes have an officer who knowingly or unknowingly disrespecting the very people he is suppose to protect and serve. If the officer is already afraid of or have no understanding of the people he is trying to patrol, than he is more likely to react with a use of force or charge someone with resisting. A lot of times if that same officer and the same incident were to occur with a white suspect in an area with a different racial makeup, the officer would not act the same. I think that is what angers a lot of black people, when you see on the news a black male was shot 35 times by the police or a black child was killed by police in pursuit of a suspect. They feel the police would have been more cautious or tried to use other means had the person been white.
> cultural sensitivity training is most crucial in this field.
> i do feel the officer had the right to defend himself to keep the girls away from his gun, but i am almost positive had that been a 17 year old white female he would have found other means of getting her off of him.



Utter bullshit. Blame it on the mean old white cop. 

Are you suggesting that a black cop wouldn't have hit her?

Perhaps they should be segregated?


----------



## IanC

> i don't feel that black people fight with the police any more than any other group.



riiiiiiiiight. blacks don't fight, steal, rape or murder in greater numbers than any other race. give your head a shake.


----------



## Yukon.

ConSwine,

This thread has reallly arouse you hasn't it...almost as good as Viagra?


----------



## ConHog

Yukon. said:


> ConSwine,
> 
> This thread has reallly arouse you hasn't it...almost as good as Viagra?



WTF are you talking about? I'm one of the few white people on  here saying that this isn't a black issue.


----------



## William Joyce

mobrown said:


> i don't feel that black people fight with the police any more than any other group.



Yeah.

I remember how in NYC, Orthodox Jews and Koreans were always wilding on the subway, fighting with cops and creating mayhem everywhere.


----------



## jgbkab

ConHog said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I understand the law. I also understand that we live in a civilized society where if you feel like you were unlawfully detained you hire an attorney and you sue, you don't have your friend attack the cop from behind and then ask why she got punched.
> 
> Isn't it odd that most of these cases are blacks??? I don't perscribed to the "blacks are less civil than other races " argument. But I DO believe that they act out more often because people allow them to use racism as a crutch and defend their actions because of their past. That has to stop. No sane person attacks a cop who is making an arrest.
> 
> And don't be stupid, you know the chances that that cop asked that girl for head or so infinitesimal as to border on nonexistent. He was giving her a ticket and she didn't like it, end of story...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The legal precedent states that you have that right. Who cares about what you think about society? If society was so civilized, these precedents wouldn't be set. YOU'RE not the one who determines how people react and YOU don't determine the law. Also, if this was an unlawful arrest, the cop is the criminal.
> 
> Since you understand the laws and the rights contained in those laws, neither your opinion nor your interpretation is up for debate. Good day sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ConHog

jgbkab said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> The legal precedent states that you have that right. Who cares about what you think about society? If society was so civilized, these precedents wouldn't be set. YOU'RE not the one who determines how people react and YOU don't determine the law. Also, if this was an unlawful arrest, the cop is the criminal.
> 
> Since you understand the laws and the rights contained in those laws, neither your opinion nor your interpretation is up for debate. Good day sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, I hope you employ your "right" some day and get the fuck tazered out of you
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JBeukema

Will you two fix your fucking quotes?


----------



## editec

William Joyce said:


> mobrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't feel that black people fight with the police any more than any other group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> I remember how in NYC, Orthodox Jews and Koreans were always wilding on the subway, fighting with cops and creating mayhem everywhere.
Click to expand...

 
White boys go a wilding in Boston quite frequently, WJ.

It's a rite of passage for many of them.


----------



## Tech_Esq

editec said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mobrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't feel that black people fight with the police any more than any other group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> I remember how in NYC, Orthodox Jews and Koreans were always wilding on the subway, fighting with cops and creating mayhem everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White boys go a wilding in Boston quite frequently, WJ.
> 
> It's a rite of passage for many of them.
Click to expand...


New England doesn't count......you know that


----------



## Lonestar_logic

IMO most blacks feel they are owed something from the white man. Forget that it was the white man that ultimately freed them from their bondage and white men that granted them far more rights than the white man in the form of Affirmative Action.


----------



## Yukon.

Wasn't Bernard Getz a Jew? He killed those young Negro boys who were riding on the NYC subway minding their own business.


----------



## jgbkab

Lonestar_logic said:


> IMO most blacks feel they are owed something from the white man. *Forget that it was the white man that ultimately freed them from their bondage* and white men that granted them far more rights than the white man in the form of Affirmative Action.



Yes, our ancestors are grateful to the white man for freeing them from the oppression of the Native Americans?!?


----------



## ConHog

jgbkab said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO most blacks feel they are owed something from the white man. *Forget that it was the white man that ultimately freed them from their bondage* and white men that granted them far more rights than the white man in the form of Affirmative Action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, our ancestors are grateful to the white man for freeing them from the oppression of the Native Americans?!?
Click to expand...


And my ancestors are sorry that you were sold into slavery by Africans???


----------



## Modbert

Lonestar_logic said:


> IMO most blacks feel they are owed something from the white man. Forget that it was the white man that ultimately freed them from their bondage and white men that granted them far more rights than the white man in the form of Affirmative Action.



Wasn't it the White Man who also put them in such bondage in the first place? Seems sort of ridiculous to think they should be thankful from freeing them from the slavery they inflicted upon them in the first place.

Though your post in general sounds like it belongs on Stormfront. Indeed, it smacks of bigotry if not racism. You sure you aren't on the wrong board?


----------



## Woyzeck

Lonestar_logic said:


> IMO most blacks feel they are owed something from the white man. Forget that it was the white man that ultimately freed them from their bondage and white men that granted them far more rights than the white man in the form of Affirmative Action.



This is like saying you stopped a horrible fire that you started by throwing a lighter into a grove of trees that you personally doused gasoline.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Modbert said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO most blacks feel they are owed something from the white man. Forget that it was the white man that ultimately freed them from their bondage and white men that granted them far more rights than the white man in the form of Affirmative Action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it the White Man who also put them in such bondage in the first place? Seems sort of ridiculous to think they should be thankful from freeing them from the slavery they inflicted upon them in the first place.
> 
> Though your post in general sounds like it belongs on Stormfront. Indeed, it smacks of bigotry if not racism. You sure you aren't on the wrong board?
Click to expand...


Yes and no. Many slaves were captured and sold to slavers by other Africans. Slavery was more common in Africa than it ever was in the US.


----------



## jgbkab

ConHog said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO most blacks feel they are owed something from the white man. *Forget that it was the white man that ultimately freed them from their bondage* and white men that granted them far more rights than the white man in the form of Affirmative Action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, our ancestors are grateful to the white man for freeing them from the oppression of the Native Americans?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And my ancestors are sorry that you were sold into slavery by Africans???
Click to expand...


I said GOOD DAY!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

jgbkab said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO most blacks feel they are owed something from the white man. *Forget that it was the white man that ultimately freed them from their bondage* and white men that granted them far more rights than the white man in the form of Affirmative Action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, our ancestors are grateful to the white man for freeing them from the oppression of the Native Americans?!?
Click to expand...


Is that a question? Nice deflection but the discussion wasn't about Native Americans, but we can discuss that too.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Modbert said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO most blacks feel they are owed something from the white man. Forget that it was the white man that ultimately freed them from their bondage and white men that granted them far more rights than the white man in the form of Affirmative Action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it the White Man who also put them in such bondage in the first place? Seems sort of ridiculous to think they should be thankful from freeing them from the slavery they inflicted upon them in the first place.
> 
> Though your post in general sounds like it belongs on Stormfront. Indeed, it smacks of bigotry if not racism. You sure you aren't on the wrong board?
Click to expand...


Actually no. The white man didn't go to Africa and round up a bunch of negroes, the fact is they bought these negroes from ... other negroes. Africans have been trading slaves centuries before Americans or Europeans showed up. 

The King of Dahomey by c.1770,  was earning an estimated £250,000 per year by selling captive African soldiers and even his own people to the European slave-trade. 

Dahomey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jgbkab

Lonestar_logic said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO most blacks feel they are owed something from the white man. *Forget that it was the white man that ultimately freed them from their bondage* and white men that granted them far more rights than the white man in the form of Affirmative Action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, our ancestors are grateful to the white man for freeing them from the oppression of the Native Americans?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that a question? Nice deflection but the discussion wasn't about Native Americans, but we can discuss that too.
Click to expand...


Actually, it was sarcasm not deflection. The white man first enslaved blacks and then freed them many years later so blacks should be grateful, right? I wouldn't expect that statement from an ex-con but all I know about prison is what I see on TV.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

jgbkab said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, our ancestors are grateful to the white man for freeing them from the oppression of the Native Americans?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a question? Nice deflection but the discussion wasn't about Native Americans, but we can discuss that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it was sarcasm not deflection. The white man first enslaved blacks and then freed them many years later so blacks should be grateful, right? I wouldn't expect that statement from an ex-con but all I know about prison is what I see on TV.
Click to expand...


Then you should study the history of slavery before you spout off on shit you know nothing about instead of making sarcastic comments. Which only makes you look like a retard.

FTR I have no criminal record. I was granted a full pardon in the mid 80's. My record is probably cleaner than yours. I not only posses a concealed handgun permit but also a Class III dealers license as well as a Type 03 FFL, they don't let just anyone possess those types of permits and licenses.


----------



## IanC

> The white man first enslaved blacks and then freed them many years later so blacks should be grateful, right?



two points

slavery has been practiced by all peoples and at all times of history. those slave ships bringing blacks to the New World were just  joining in on an already thriving slave trade in Africa.

you cannot judge the people of a different era by today's standards. their common knowledge is different than our common knowledge. but as far as slavery goes...whites in England and America chose to stop the slave trade because they thought it was unjust, and whites in the last 50 years have transformed their society to make people of other colours true and equal partners in that society. has there ever been such a selfless change to bestow equal rights in the name of fairness? by any other people, at any other time?


----------



## jgbkab

Lonestar_logic said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a question? Nice deflection but the discussion wasn't about Native Americans, but we can discuss that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was sarcasm not deflection. The white man first enslaved blacks and then freed them many years later so blacks should be grateful, right? I wouldn't expect that statement from an ex-con but all I know about prison is what I see on TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you should study the history of slavery before you spout off on shit you know nothing about instead of making sarcastic comments. Which only makes you look like a retard.
> 
> FTR I have no criminal record. I was granted a full pardon in the mid 80's. My record is probably cleaner than yours. I not only posses a concealed handgun permit but also a Class III dealers license as well as a Type 03 FFL, they don't let just anyone possess those types of permits and licenses.
Click to expand...


You should determine the difference between selling and enslaving. 

Oh, and you're still an ex-con.


----------



## JBeukema

jgbkab said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was sarcasm not deflection. The white man first enslaved blacks and then freed them many years later so blacks should be grateful, right? I wouldn't expect that statement from an ex-con but all I know about prison is what I see on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should study the history of slavery before you spout off on shit you know nothing about instead of making sarcastic comments. Which only makes you look like a retard.
> 
> FTR I have no criminal record. I was granted a full pardon in the mid 80's. My record is probably cleaner than yours. I not only posses a concealed handgun permit but also a Class III dealers license as well as a Type 03 FFL, they don't let just anyone possess those types of permits and licenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should determine the difference between selling and enslaving.
> 
> Oh, and you're still an ex-con.
Click to expand...


You should learn the difference between enslaving and buying and between forging and perpetuating a system.

You should also learn to stay on topic and go fuck yourself.


----------



## Ravi

That some people sold other people doesn't excuse the ones that bought them.


----------



## jgbkab

JBeukema said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should study the history of slavery before you spout off on shit you know nothing about instead of making sarcastic comments. Which only makes you look like a retard.
> 
> FTR I have no criminal record. I was granted a full pardon in the mid 80's. My record is probably cleaner than yours. I not only posses a concealed handgun permit but also a Class III dealers license as well as a Type 03 FFL, they don't let just anyone possess those types of permits and licenses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should determine the difference between selling and enslaving.
> 
> Oh, and you're still an ex-con.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should learn the difference between enslaving and buying and between forging and perpetuating a system.
> 
> You should also learn to stay on topic and go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


Are you taking up for your cell mate? You should learn the difference between a part (certain tribes) and a whole (Africa). 

Even though I'm black, I still can't fuck myself. It's just a another stereotype, dude.


----------



## IanC

Ravi said:


> That some people sold other people doesn't excuse the ones that bought them.



I suppose you think that thieves are less culpable than those that buy the stolen goods as well?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

jgbkab said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was sarcasm not deflection. The white man first enslaved blacks and then freed them many years later so blacks should be grateful, right? I wouldn't expect that statement from an ex-con but all I know about prison is what I see on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should study the history of slavery before you spout off on shit you know nothing about instead of making sarcastic comments. Which only makes you look like a retard.
> 
> FTR I have no criminal record. I was granted a full pardon in the mid 80's. My record is probably cleaner than yours. I not only posses a concealed handgun permit but also a Class III dealers license as well as a Type 03 FFL, they don't let just anyone possess those types of permits and licenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should determine the difference between selling and enslaving.
> 
> Oh, and you're still an ex-con.
Click to expand...


When you sell a person into slavery, you are enslaving that person. Arguing semantics will not win a debate. Fact is long before Americans or Europeans ever got into the slave trade it has been in practice. 

As the other poster said, slavery has been going on for centuries. But hey, if you're ignorant enough to think it's the white man's fault, then go for it. But you can't argue against the facts that in this country it was the white man that granted blacks their freedom and granted them equal rights, if not more so.


----------



## Ravi

IanC said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That some people sold other people doesn't excuse the ones that bought them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you think that thieves are less culpable than those that buy the stolen goods as well?
Click to expand...

That doesn't even make sense.

Do you have a genetic predisposition to stupidity? I thought so.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Ravi said:


> That some people sold other people doesn't excuse the ones that bought them.



Hey stupid, you can't judge what happened in the past by today's standards. At that point in time slavery was a perfectly accepted practice. My entire point was, that black men captured and sold or traded other black men into slavery. This is a fact that cannot be disputed.


----------



## Woyzeck

Lonestar_logic said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That some people sold other people doesn't excuse the ones that bought them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid, you can't judge what happened in the past by today's standards. At that point in time slavery was a perfectly accepted practice. My entire point was, that black men captured and sold or traded other black men into slavery. This is a fact that cannot be disputed.
Click to expand...


Congrats, you stated historical fact. That does not justify or excuse this paltry reasoning:



> IMO most blacks feel they are owed something from the white man. Forget that it was the white man that ultimately freed them from their bondage and white men that granted them far more rights than the white man in the form of Affirmative Action.



Just because Africans started it first, does not grant us the right to say what you said above. If we hadn't taken part of it and fought a civil war over whether to keep them or not, then maybe you'd have a point.

But now you're just coming off as flagrantly racist. Seriously, they don't owe us anything for "freeing" them if we're the ones who continued to enslave them.


----------



## IanC

Ravi said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That some people sold other people doesn't excuse the ones that bought them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you think that thieves are less culpable than those that buy the stolen goods as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't even make sense.
> 
> Do you have a genetic predisposition to stupidity? I thought so.
Click to expand...


doesn't make sense? how so?

if a thief steals a TV or a lawnmower, and then sells it, both are guilty of crimes but is the thief somehow less guilty because someone bought the stolen goods? what if the buyer has no knowledge that the item is stolen property?

buying slaves was legal then, I don't know the legal aspects of making someone into a slave but the countries and govts were complicit. who is more guilty in your mind, the slave maker or the slave buyer? somehow you consider the whites as the biggest criminals in this case, even though slavery was legal and widespread at the time. why is there only hate for the whites involved and not for the blacks involved?


----------



## Ravi

Lonestar_logic said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That some people sold other people doesn't excuse the ones that bought them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid, you can't judge what happened in the past by today's standards. At that point in time slavery was a perfectly accepted practice. My entire point was, that black men captured and sold or traded other black men into slavery. This is a fact that cannot be disputed.
Click to expand...

So? It doesn't excuse the people that bought and kept slaves.


----------



## Modbert

I never thought I'd ever have to argue on USMB why African Americans should not feel grateful for finally being let free of slavery after years of doing so here in America. But then those racists prove me wrong and make me have to argue such a thing.


----------



## Ravi

Modbert said:


> I never thought I'd ever have to argue on USMB why African Americans should not feel grateful for finally being let free of slavery after years of doing so here in America. But then those racists prove me wrong and make me have to argue such a thing.


Don't be surprised. I'm supposed to be grateful that women are now "allowed" to vote.


----------



## IanC

Ravi said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That some people sold other people doesn't excuse the ones that bought them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid, you can't judge what happened in the past by today's standards. At that point in time slavery was a perfectly accepted practice. My entire point was, that black men captured and sold or traded other black men into slavery. This is a fact that cannot be disputed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? It doesn't excuse the people that bought and kept slaves.
Click to expand...


do you have a huge, raging hate for the slavery going on in Africa right now? even as the vast majority of the world condemns slavery? or are there some special conditions that excuse black behaviour in your mind?


----------



## Modbert

Ravi said:


> Don't be surprised. I'm supposed to be grateful that women are now "allowed" to vote.



Hey, wait a minute. How come you're not making your husband dinner or having kids? Not doing your duties Ravi!


----------



## Modbert

IanC said:


> do you have a huge, raging hate for the slavery going on in Africa right now? even as the vast majority of the world condemns slavery? or are there some special conditions that excuse black behaviour in your mind?



Slavery is wrong, it doesn't matter who does it. However, I bet you feel when the white man did it, it was justified.


----------



## Ravi

IanC said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid, you can't judge what happened in the past by today's standards. At that point in time slavery was a perfectly accepted practice. My entire point was, that black men captured and sold or traded other black men into slavery. This is a fact that cannot be disputed.
> 
> 
> 
> So? It doesn't excuse the people that bought and kept slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you have a huge, raging hate for the slavery going on in Africa right now? even as the vast majority of the world condemns slavery? or are there some special conditions that excuse black behaviour in your mind?
Click to expand...

What enrages me is besides the point.

The point is that because some people sold other people the buyer is not excused for being a slave owner.


----------



## Modbert

Ravi said:


> What enrages me is besides the point.
> 
> The point is that because some people sold other people the buyer is not excused for being a slave owner.



I would love to see that excuse used by someone when they get arrested from drugs. "It's not my fault man! Someone else sold me the stuff! I was just gonna use it!"


----------



## IanC

Modbert said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a huge, raging hate for the slavery going on in Africa right now? even as the vast majority of the world condemns slavery? or are there some special conditions that excuse black behaviour in your mind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery is wrong, it doesn't matter who does it. However, I bet you feel when the white man did it, it was justified.
Click to expand...


huh?!? when did I, or anyone defend slavery? my ancestors were instrumental in stopping the slave trade. back when the majority of the world didn't see the problem with slavery. the misguided people who owned slaves were following morals of the time, and all countries and all races were doing it.


----------



## Modbert

IanC said:


> huh?!? when did I, or anyone defend slavery? my ancestors were instrumental in stopping the slave trade. back when the majority of the world didn't see the problem with slavery. the misguided people who owned slaves were following morals of the time, and all countries and all races were doing it.



Actually, if your ancestors were from the south, they weren't. It doesn't matter who was doing it, it was still wrong. And the people who were enslaved shouldn't feel grateful for being freed, the slave masters were lucky they weren't killed. I know if someone enslaved your ass for 20 years and then freed you, you wouldn't want anyone to tell you to feel grateful.


----------



## IanC

Modbert said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> huh?!? when did I, or anyone defend slavery? my ancestors were instrumental in stopping the slave trade. back when the majority of the world didn't see the problem with slavery. the misguided people who owned slaves were following morals of the time, and all countries and all races were doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, if your ancestors were from the south, they weren't. It doesn't matter who was doing it, it was still wrong. And the people who were enslaved shouldn't feel grateful for being freed, the slave masters were lucky they weren't killed. I know if someone enslaved your ass for 20 years and then freed you, you wouldn't want anyone to tell you to feel grateful.
Click to expand...


Wilberforce  wasn't american, and he fought slavery on moral grounds. Why should I be considered responsible in anyway for slavery?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Woyzeck said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That some people sold other people doesn't excuse the ones that bought them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid, you can't judge what happened in the past by today's standards. At that point in time slavery was a perfectly accepted practice. My entire point was, that black men captured and sold or traded other black men into slavery. This is a fact that cannot be disputed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congrats, you stated historical fact. That does not justify or excuse this paltry reasoning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO most blacks feel they are owed something from the white man. Forget that it was the white man that ultimately freed them from their bondage and white men that granted them far more rights than the white man in the form of Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because Africans started it first, does not grant us the right to say what you said above. If we hadn't taken part of it and fought a civil war over whether to keep them or not, then maybe you'd have a point.
> 
> But now you're just coming off as flagrantly racist. Seriously, they don't owe us anything for "freeing" them if we're the ones who continued to enslave them.
Click to expand...


You're entitled to your opinion and I'm entitled to mine. Fact is, it was the white man that ultimately freed the slaves from their bondage in this country and it was also the white man that afforded them equal rights.  

Reading comprehension isn't your thing is it? I never said that blacks owe the white man a damn thing. I said that it's my opinion that most blacks feel that the white man owes them. And you calling me racist is nothing new. You idiots scream racism at every turn, it's quite amusing that calling someone a racist is your only weapon. Lord knows the truth isn't on your side.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Ravi said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That some people sold other people doesn't excuse the ones that bought them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid, you can't judge what happened in the past by today's standards. At that point in time slavery was a perfectly accepted practice. My entire point was, that black men captured and sold or traded other black men into slavery. This is a fact that cannot be disputed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? It doesn't excuse the people that bought and kept slaves.
Click to expand...


Yes it excuses them folks, they did nothing wrong. Even the fact that Africans captured their enemy and sold them as slaves wasn't wrong. Not by the standards in those days. Now if they were alive today and sought out that line of work, you may have a point. But back then things were different. Like I said you can't judge those folks by todays standards, it not only makes you an idiot but also a fool.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Modbert said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> huh?!? when did I, or anyone defend slavery? my ancestors were instrumental in stopping the slave trade. back when the majority of the world didn't see the problem with slavery. the misguided people who owned slaves were following morals of the time, and all countries and all races were doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, if your ancestors were from the south, they weren't. It doesn't matter who was doing it, it was still wrong. And the people who were enslaved shouldn't feel grateful for being freed, the slave masters were lucky they weren't killed. I know if someone enslaved your ass for 20 years and then freed you, you wouldn't want anyone to tell you to feel grateful.
Click to expand...


No one is telling anyone they should be grateful dumbass! And you must be related to Ravi because both of you are using todays standards to judge the events of the past. Slavery is wrong but it wasn't always wrong. Damn you people are fucking stupid!


----------



## Modbert

Lonestar_logic said:


> No one is telling anyone they should be grateful dumbass! And you must be related to Ravi because both of you are using todays standards to judge the events of the past. Slavery is wrong but it wasn't always wrong. Damn you people are fucking stupid!



Actually, slavery was always wrong, it was just accepted by a majority in society at the times of it's existence. There's a difference, moron.


----------



## Modbert

Lonestar_logic said:


> And you calling me racist is nothing new. You idiots scream racism at every turn, it's quite amusing that calling someone a racist is your only weapon. Lord knows the truth isn't on your side.



Considering you wanted to repeal the Supreme Court ruling that allows interracial marriages, you wonder why you're called a racist. Really?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Modbert said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is telling anyone they should be grateful dumbass! And you must be related to Ravi because both of you are using todays standards to judge the events of the past. Slavery is wrong but it wasn't always wrong. Damn you people are fucking stupid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, slavery was always wrong, it was just accepted by a majority in society at the times of it's existence. There's a difference, moron.
Click to expand...


If it was wrong then it wouldn't have been accepted by the majority you stupid fuck.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Modbert said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you calling me racist is nothing new. You idiots scream racism at every turn, it's quite amusing that calling someone a racist is your only weapon. Lord knows the truth isn't on your side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering you wanted to repeal the Supreme Court ruling that allows interracial marriages, you wonder why you're called a racist. Really?
Click to expand...


Resorting to lies will not win you any arguments.


----------



## Ravi

What a joke...slavery was good because people said it was good.

LoonlessLogic strikes again!


----------



## Modbert

Lonestar_logic said:


> If it was wrong then it wouldn't have been accepted by the majority you stupid fuck.



Are you really that thick? It was always wrong, the fact the majority accepted it doesn't make it right. It just means the majority at the time were in the wrong. It's quite simple really.


----------



## Woyzeck

Lonestar_logic said:


> Woyzeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid, you can't judge what happened in the past by today's standards. At that point in time slavery was a perfectly accepted practice. My entire point was, that black men captured and sold or traded other black men into slavery. This is a fact that cannot be disputed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, you stated historical fact. That does not justify or excuse this paltry reasoning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO most blacks feel they are owed something from the white man. Forget that it was the white man that ultimately freed them from their bondage and white men that granted them far more rights than the white man in the form of Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because Africans started it first, does not grant us the right to say what you said above. If we hadn't taken part of it and fought a civil war over whether to keep them or not, then maybe you'd have a point.
> 
> But now you're just coming off as flagrantly racist. Seriously, they don't owe us anything for "freeing" them if we're the ones who continued to enslave them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're entitled to your opinion and I'm entitled to mine. Fact is, it was the white man that ultimately freed the slaves from their bondage in this country and it was also the white man that afforded them equal rights.
Click to expand...


That is true. However we can hardly pat ourselves on the back for freeing them and giving them rights when we stripped them of it and kept them enslaved in the first place.



> Reading comprehension isn't your thing is it? I never said that blacks owe the white man a damn thing. I said that it's my opinion that most blacks feel that the white man owes them. And you calling me racist is nothing new. You idiots scream racism at every turn, it's quite amusing that calling someone a racist is your only weapon. Lord knows the truth isn't on your side.








...



> *IMO most blacks feel they are owed something from the white man. Forget that it was the white man that ultimately freed them from their bondage and white men that granted them far more rights than the white man in the form of Affirmative Action.*


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Ravi said:


> What a joke...slavery was good because people said it was good.
> 
> LoonlessLogic strikes again!



I never said it was good you lying piece of shit. I said it wasn't wrong. Meaning it was a legally and morally accepted.

Lying Ravi strikes again!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Modbert said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was wrong then it wouldn't have been accepted by the majority you stupid fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that thick? It was always wrong, the fact the majority accepted it doesn't make it right. It just means the majority at the time were in the wrong. It's quite simple really.
Click to expand...


Why because you said it was always wrong? Sorry but history and facts don't back you up.


----------



## Ravi

Lonestar_logic said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a joke...slavery was good because people said it was good.
> 
> LoonlessLogic strikes again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it was good you lying piece of shit. I said it wasn't wrong. Meaning it was a legally and morally accepted.
> 
> Lying Ravi strikes again!
Click to expand...

Ah...it wasn't good but it wasn't bad.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Woyzeck said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woyzeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, you stated historical fact. That does not justify or excuse this paltry reasoning:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because Africans started it first, does not grant us the right to say what you said above. If we hadn't taken part of it and fought a civil war over whether to keep them or not, then maybe you'd have a point.
> 
> But now you're just coming off as flagrantly racist. Seriously, they don't owe us anything for "freeing" them if we're the ones who continued to enslave them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're entitled to your opinion and I'm entitled to mine. Fact is, it was the white man that ultimately freed the slaves from their bondage in this country and it was also the white man that afforded them equal rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is true. However we can hardly pat ourselves on the back for freeing them and giving them rights when we stripped them of it and kept them enslaved in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reading comprehension isn't your thing is it? I never said that blacks owe the white man a damn thing. I said that it's my opinion that most blacks feel that the white man owes them. And you calling me racist is nothing new. You idiots scream racism at every turn, it's quite amusing that calling someone a racist is your only weapon. Lord knows the truth isn't on your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IMO most blacks feel they are owed something from the white man. Forget that it was the white man that ultimately freed them from their bondage and white men that granted them far more rights than the white man in the form of Affirmative Action.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


When you grow up, maybe you can learn how to win a debate 'til then keep on with your silly little pictures.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Ravi said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a joke...slavery was good because people said it was good.
> 
> LoonlessLogic strikes again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it was good you lying piece of shit. I said it wasn't wrong. Meaning it was a legally and morally accepted.
> 
> Lying Ravi strikes again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah...it wasn't good but it wasn't bad.
Click to expand...


It was never a question of good or bad, it was a question of right or wrong. I understand you're too fucking stupid to know the difference.


----------



## Ravi

Lonestar_logic said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it was good you lying piece of shit. I said it wasn't wrong. Meaning it was a legally and morally accepted.
> 
> Lying Ravi strikes again!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...it wasn't good but it wasn't bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was never a question of good or bad, it was a question of right or wrong. I understand you're too fucking stupid to know the difference.
Click to expand...

Slavery is always wrong, even when it is accepted.

Regardless, you morons often try to pretend that because one group of people sold another group of people that the buyers aren't responsible for being slave owners.


----------



## Yukon.

Ravi,

It wasn't slavery in the minds of Americans back in those days. The Negro wasn't considered to be human. That's why the preamble to the Constitution "...all men are created equal..." didn't apply to the Negro. They even had a clause in the Constitution that stated the Negro wasn't a full-human being. So you see my son, slavery wasn't a bad thing.


----------



## Ravi

Yes it was.


----------



## Modbert

Lonestar_logic said:


> Resorting to lies will not win you any arguments.



Lies huh? You seem to think people have a short memory on this board, we don't.


----------



## Yukon.

Ravi said:


> Yes it was.




Ravi,

My son, by chance are you Negro ?


----------



## IanC

If you were living in an Islamic country today you would have respect sharia laws or suffer serious consequences. If you were born and raised there, you would wonder why anyone would even consider questioning them.

Why should a people that overturned an historically universal concept like slavery be blamed just because they practiced it as well? White people changed the world for the better by outlawing slavery! Hooray for white people!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Ravi said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...it wasn't good but it wasn't bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was never a question of good or bad, it was a question of right or wrong. I understand you're too fucking stupid to know the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery is always wrong, even when it is accepted.
> 
> Regardless, you morons often try to pretend that because one group of people sold another group of people that the buyers aren't responsible for being slave owners.
Click to expand...


Damn why must you prove your stupidity over and over and over .... we get it, you're stupid. Fact is no one especially me has stated that those that bought slaves were not responsible for being slave owners. I mean.. duh!! Of Course they're slave owners they just bought themselves some slaves. 

Perhaps you could provide some historical evidence to back up your claim that slavery was wrong, although it was widely accepted by the majority of the folks in some key areas for it's my understanding that slavery wasn't neccesarily a worldwide practice.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Modbert said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resorting to lies will not win you any arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lies huh? You seem to think people have a short memory on this board, we don't.
Click to expand...


Yes you lied and that makes you a lying


----------



## IanC

While I can understand why many blacks distrust cops, why do blacks choose to ignore laws that obviously make life better for everyone? Polls often find that blacks say they support abiding the law but then they go out and break the law all out of proportion to their numbers.


----------



## JBeukema

Lonestar_logic said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is telling anyone they should be grateful dumbass! And you must be related to Ravi because both of you are using todays standards to judge the events of the past. Slavery is wrong but it wasn't always wrong. Damn you people are fucking stupid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, slavery was always wrong, it was just accepted by a majority in society at the times of it's existence. There's a difference, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was wrong then it wouldn't have been accepted by the majority you stupid fuck.
Click to expand...


----------



## JBeukema

Ravi said:


> What a joke...slavery was good because people said it was good.
> 
> LoonlessLogic strikes again!


Him with slavery and Gunny with putting homosexuals in prison... must be a Texas thing


----------



## JBeukema

Lonestar_logic said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it was good you lying piece of shit. I said it wasn't wrong. Meaning it was a legally and morally accepted.
> 
> Lying Ravi strikes again!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...it wasn't good but it wasn't bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was never a question of good or bad, it was a question of right or wrong. I understand you're too fucking stupid to know the difference.
Click to expand...

do explain


----------



## Tank

At least with slavery black employment was a 100%


----------



## HUGGY

Godboy said:


> Most of you probably havent seen this yet, but im guessing it will make national news soon enough. A cop stops 2 jaywalking girls, they get into an arguement with him and they escalate it by resisting arrest and attacking the police officer, at which piint he clocks this 17 year old chick squarely in the face. Its pretty hilarious actually.
> 
> If these two had just listened to the officer and not made a scene, it would have never come to this, but innevitably it seems, young black people have this problem with disobeying authority figures to the point of becoming verbally and physically abusive with said authority figure.
> 
> YouTube - Seattle Police Confrontation - komonews.com
> 
> Lesson to be learned? Dont fuck with the police if you dont want to get bitch slapped, unless of course someone is around to film it, because then ill want to see the aftermath for myself.




I know this area very well.  The reason people jaywalk is because you have to walk up a few flights of stairs to a pedestrian bridge.  There is a high school you can't see to the right of the video.  This is a high crime (drugs) area thus a high police presence. To get a better look at the scene google map Franklin High School Seattle.


----------



## ConHog

HUGGY said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of you probably havent seen this yet, but im guessing it will make national news soon enough. A cop stops 2 jaywalking girls, they get into an arguement with him and they escalate it by resisting arrest and attacking the police officer, at which piint he clocks this 17 year old chick squarely in the face. Its pretty hilarious actually.
> 
> If these two had just listened to the officer and not made a scene, it would have never come to this, but innevitably it seems, young black people have this problem with disobeying authority figures to the point of becoming verbally and physically abusive with said authority figure.
> 
> YouTube - Seattle Police Confrontation - komonews.com
> 
> Lesson to be learned? Dont fuck with the police if you dont want to get bitch slapped, unless of course someone is around to film it, because then ill want to see the aftermath for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this area very well.  The reason people jaywalk is because you have to walk up a few flights of stairs to a pedestrian bridge.  There is a high school you can't see to the right of the video.  This is a high crime (drugs) area thus a high police presence. To get a better look at the scene google map Franklin High School Seattle.
Click to expand...


Out of curiosity, do the high schools in your area have police assigned to them?


----------



## HUGGY

ConHog said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of you probably havent seen this yet, but im guessing it will make national news soon enough. A cop stops 2 jaywalking girls, they get into an arguement with him and they escalate it by resisting arrest and attacking the police officer, at which piint he clocks this 17 year old chick squarely in the face. Its pretty hilarious actually.
> 
> If these two had just listened to the officer and not made a scene, it would have never come to this, but innevitably it seems, young black people have this problem with disobeying authority figures to the point of becoming verbally and physically abusive with said authority figure.
> 
> YouTube - Seattle Police Confrontation - komonews.com
> 
> Lesson to be learned? Dont fuck with the police if you dont want to get bitch slapped, unless of course someone is around to film it, because then ill want to see the aftermath for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this area very well.  The reason people jaywalk is because you have to walk up a few flights of stairs to a pedestrian bridge.  There is a high school you can't see to the right of the video.  This is a high crime (drugs) area thus a high police presence. To get a better look at the scene google map Franklin High School Seattle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, do the high schools in your area have police assigned to them?
Click to expand...


Franklin does.  It's about 75 percent Black.  One of my best friends was murdered a few blocks from there.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JBeukema said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...it wasn't good but it wasn't bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was never a question of good or bad, it was a question of right or wrong. I understand you're too fucking stupid to know the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do explain
Click to expand...


Explain the difference between good/bad verses right/wrong? Surely you jest. But for the mentally challenged, I'll explain. Good/bad are subjective where right/wrong are linked with moral rule and legalities in regards to slavery. In Africa and other parts of the world, slavery was morally accepted and perfectly legal.


----------



## JBeukema

Lonestar_logic said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was never a question of good or bad, it was a question of right or wrong. I understand you're too fucking stupid to know the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> do explain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain the difference between good/bad verses right/wrong? Surely you jest. But for the mentally challenged, I'll explain. Good/bad are subjective where right/wrong are linked with moral rule
Click to expand...


Morality is subjective and 'right' and 'wrong', in common usage such as your own speech, as synonyms for moral and immoral.



> and legalities in regards to slavery



Law is based upon morals and interest. Laws change and vary. To say it is wrong for me to enslave a man and right for you to enslave him, based merely on the idea that I put into effect a law allowing myself to enslave him, is disingenuous at best.



> In Africa and other parts of the world, slavery was morally accepted and perfectly legal.



Ah, so it can be considered moral r immoral by different persons. We're back to them being subjective terms, just as you said 'good' and 'bad' are. If you believe slavery is wrong/immoral, then you must oppose it wherever it occurs and regardless of who is doing the enslaving. That's what it means to have principles.


Yet you continue to defend slavery as right and moral. Typical of your ilk; noone expected anything else of you. Now, go back to your little Klan rally and come back when you have a clue.

You are dismissed, racist, illiterate moron.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JBeukema said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> do explain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain the difference between good/bad verses right/wrong? Surely you jest. But for the mentally challenged, I'll explain. Good/bad are subjective where right/wrong are linked with moral rule
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Morality is subjective and 'right' and 'wrong', in common usage such as your own speech, as synonyms for moral and immoral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and legalities in regards to slavery
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Law is based upon morals and interest. Laws change and vary. To say it is wrong for me to enslave a man and right for you to enslave him, based merely on the idea that I put into effect a law allowing myself to enslave him, is disingenuous at best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Africa and other parts of the world, slavery was morally accepted and perfectly legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, so it can be considered moral r immoral by different persons. We're back to them being subjective terms, just as you said 'good' and 'bad' are. If you believe slavery is wrong/immoral, then you must oppose it wherever it occurs and regardless of who is doing the enslaving. That's what it means to have principles.
> 
> 
> Yet you continue to defend slavery as right and moral. Typical of your ilk; noone expected anything else of you. Now, go back to your little Klan rally and come back when you have a clue.
> 
> You are dismissed, racist, illiterate moron.
Click to expand...


You seem to be contradicting yourself.

First you say that morals are subjective then you say laws are based on morality. So are laws subjective? No, you either break the law which is wrong or you obey the law which is right. There is nothing subjective about it. You may as well face the fact that slavery was perfectly legal and morally accepted in some parts of the world. Don't be like your idiot pals and apply todays standards to events that happened centuries ago.

Ah the ol' "you're a racist" card. That's what you idiots use when you realize you can't win an argument.

Your concession is duly noted.


----------



## JBeukema

Lonestar_logic said:


> You seem to be contradicting yourself.
> 
> First you say that morals are subjective then you say laws are based on morality. So are laws subjective?



lol

You fail logic 101


> No, you either break the law which is wrong or you obey the law which is right.



It is right to obey the law? Always and simply because it is the law?

Really, now?


----------



## Yukon.

Tank said:


> At least with slavery black employment was a 100%



BRAVO Tank BRAVO ! 

You cracked me up with that one great comedy. Thanks for the laughter.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JBeukema said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be contradicting yourself.
> 
> First you say that morals are subjective then you say laws are based on morality. So are laws subjective?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> You fail logic 101
> 
> 
> 
> No, you either break the law which is wrong or you obey the law which is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is right to obey the law? Always and simply because it is the law?
> 
> Really, now?
Click to expand...


Yes


----------



## JBeukema

Lonestar_logic said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be contradicting yourself.
> 
> First you say that morals are subjective then you say laws are based on morality. So are laws subjective?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> You fail logic 101
> 
> 
> 
> No, you either break the law which is wrong or you obey the law which is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is right to obey the law? Always and simply because it is the law?
> 
> Really, now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...


Great to know ll those evil bastards who helped slaves escape and the jackasses who opposed Hitler were wrong, my Statist friend 


This one's for you

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJ4A2MflNL8]YouTube - Laibach - Der Staat[/ame]


----------



## Yukon.

Were the Negros better off as indentured employees ? Perhaps they were. Would America be a better more secure country if everyone was white, and Christian?


----------



## ConHog

JBeukema said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> You fail logic 101
> It is right to obey the law? Always and simply because it is the law?
> 
> Really, now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great to know ll those evil bastards who helped slaves escape and the jackasses who opposed Hitler were wrong, my Statist friend
> 
> 
> This one's for you
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJ4A2MflNL8]YouTube - Laibach - Der Staat[/ame]
Click to expand...



This is a weird as fuck debate. 

Just because something is legal in a particular locale doesn't make it right. Killing Jews was considered a patriotic duty in NAZI Germany, would any but the craziest of fools say that killing Jews was ok "in that time?" 

I would argue however that in something like slavery which was a long term institution that those who owned slaves just felt that was the natural order of things. hell, some slaves even thought that. Now I'm not talking about the asshole slave owners who mistreated the help and abused them to no end, but the dirty little secret is that only a small percentage of slave owners did such. Most treated their slaves as they would a beloved pet, not to say that I think that is right either, but in that era it was considered the way things were.


----------



## Yukon.

ConSwine,

My son are you Jewish or Negro by chance ? Just wondering..................


----------



## IanC

I would like to know why so many people are all fired up about something that ended a long time ago and yet there is no huge outcry over the way a significant portion of the world treats women? how is something bad but over more important than something bad happening now?


----------



## ConHog

Yukon. said:


> ConSwine,
> 
> My son are you Jewish or Negro by chance ? Just wondering..................



I am neither. why would that be relevant though?


----------



## ConHog

IanC said:


> I would like to know why so many people are all fired up about something that ended a long time ago and yet there is no huge outcry over the way a significant portion of the world treats women? how is something bad but over more important than something bad happening now?



That's what I don't get, what sane woman wouldn't abhor Islam?


----------



## Woyzeck

ConHog said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of you probably havent seen this yet, but im guessing it will make national news soon enough. A cop stops 2 jaywalking girls, they get into an arguement with him and they escalate it by resisting arrest and attacking the police officer, at which piint he clocks this 17 year old chick squarely in the face. Its pretty hilarious actually.
> 
> If these two had just listened to the officer and not made a scene, it would have never come to this, but innevitably it seems, young black people have this problem with disobeying authority figures to the point of becoming verbally and physically abusive with said authority figure.
> 
> YouTube - Seattle Police Confrontation - komonews.com
> 
> Lesson to be learned? Dont fuck with the police if you dont want to get bitch slapped, unless of course someone is around to film it, because then ill want to see the aftermath for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this area very well.  The reason people jaywalk is because you have to walk up a few flights of stairs to a pedestrian bridge.  There is a high school you can't see to the right of the video.  This is a high crime (drugs) area thus a high police presence. To get a better look at the scene google map Franklin High School Seattle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, do the high schools in your area have police assigned to them?
Click to expand...


All the high schools in my state generally have one, the liaison office assigned to them.


----------



## ConHog

Woyzeck said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this area very well.  The reason people jaywalk is because you have to walk up a few flights of stairs to a pedestrian bridge.  There is a high school you can't see to the right of the video.  This is a high crime (drugs) area thus a high police presence. To get a better look at the scene google map Franklin High School Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, do the high schools in your area have police assigned to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the high schools in my state generally have one, the liaison office assigned to them.
Click to expand...




Thanks I wondered. Personally I think every school in the US should have one on stationed there.


----------



## IanC

wow...the idea of needing a police officer stationed at a school is just so foreign to me. hard to believe really. 

just out of curiosity, do they stay there for much of the day? do they actually have much interaction with the students? is there a real _need_ to have one there?


----------



## Yukon.

ConHog said:


> Thanks I wondered. Personally I think every school in the US should have one on stationed there.



...and they could wear black uniforms and and Jackboots.


----------



## ConHog

IanC said:


> wow...the idea of needing a police officer stationed at a school is just so foreign to me. hard to believe really.
> 
> just out of curiosity, do they stay there for much of the day? do they actually have much interaction with the students? is there a real _need_ to have one there?



Yes, ours is at the school all day. They provide various functions. Everything from traffic duty before and after to school to drug education to truancy enforcement to whatever. Honestly one of our biggest problems is teenagers who go hunting before school and then show up with a rifle or bow or what have you in their vehicle. In that case our Compliance Officer collects the weapon until after school. BTW we only allow a student to forget once, the second time you bring a weapon to school accidentally, you're expelled.


----------



## Ravi

IanC said:


> wow...the idea of needing a police officer stationed at a school is just so foreign to me. hard to believe really.
> 
> just out of curiosity, do they stay there for much of the day? do they actually have much interaction with the students? is there a real _need_ to have one there?


Were you ever a high school student?

All of our schools have a cop on duty. No one really knows why.


----------



## Godboy

HUGGY said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this area very well.  The reason people jaywalk is because you have to walk up a few flights of stairs to a pedestrian bridge.  There is a high school you can't see to the right of the video.  This is a high crime (drugs) area thus a high police presence. To get a better look at the scene google map Franklin High School Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, do the high schools in your area have police assigned to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Franklin does.  It's about 75 percent Black.  One of my best friends was murdered a few blocks from there.
Click to expand...


I went to Renton High School, which about 10-15 minutes away, tops. Of course you probably already knew that, being from the area. They put a State Patrol in there my senior year, which was 91. Dude got jumped and kicked down a flight of stairs, and he also got stabbed once. Went right through his kevlar.


----------



## jgbkab

IanC said:


> While I can understand why many blacks distrust cops, why do blacks choose to ignore laws that obviously make life better for everyone? Polls often find that blacks say they support abiding the law but then they go out and break the law all out of proportion to their numbers.



Do you realize that only a small number of blacks commit crimes? Are you one of the people that believe the majority of blacks are criminals?


----------



## IanC

jgbkab said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I can understand why many blacks distrust cops, why do blacks choose to ignore laws that obviously make life better for everyone? Polls often find that blacks say they support abiding the law but then they go out and break the law all out of proportion to their numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that only a small number of blacks commit crimes? Are you one of the people that believe the majority of blacks are criminals?
Click to expand...


Gosh, I thought the govt said that one out of three black males will actually be sentenced to jail. Are you disagreeing with that or are you just saying that its still not a majority?


----------



## jgbkab

IanC said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I can understand why many blacks distrust cops, why do blacks choose to ignore laws that obviously make life better for everyone? *Polls often find that blacks say they support abiding the law but then they go out and break the law all out of proportion to their numbers.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that only a small number of blacks commit crimes? Are you one of the people that believe the majority of blacks are criminals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gosh, I thought the govt said that one out of three black males will actually be sentenced to jail. Are you disagreeing with that or are you just saying that its still not a majority?
Click to expand...


So, every black male from 0 yrs to 103 yrs is included in that number? Also, there is a such thing as a black woman. I guess you fail to understand that a small number of blacks commit crimes and the vast majority of blacks are law-abiding citizens. 

According to your above bolded statement, blacks commit crimes all out of proportion to their numbers. What percentage of blacks should be committing crimes? Just find those poll results and that quote from the govt and we can go from there.


----------



## 420

jgbkab said:


> Do you realize that only a small number of blacks commit crimes? Are you one of the people that believe the majority of blacks are criminals?



Only a small number of blacks commit crimes?

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

Let me deflate your balloon by injecting it with facts.

Blacks make up approximately 12.8% of the population but account for 41% of the entire prison/jail population.  Whites in prison are 736 per 100,000.  Blacks are 4,789 per 100,000.

So yes, blacks commit *far* more crimes than any race in the US.


----------



## jgbkab

420 said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that only a small number of blacks commit crimes? Are you one of the people that believe the majority of blacks are criminals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a small number of blacks commit crimes?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
> 
> Let me deflate your balloon by injecting it with facts.
> 
> Blacks make up approximately 12.8% of the population but account for 41% of the entire prison/jail population.  Whites in prison are 736 per 100,000.  Blacks are 4,789 per 100,000.
> 
> So yes, blacks commit *far* more crimes than any race in the US.
Click to expand...


Deflate my balloon...lol. Hey Einstein, by your own numbers, 95.2 percent of blacks are not in prison/jail. So does that mean 46 percent of blacks are awaiting their court dates?


----------



## JW Frogen

This entire black-white thing is getting really fucking boring.

I break people down into two catagories, and two only.

Are you true, or are you false?

That is really what this fucking carnival called life is about.

True or false?


----------



## JBeukema

ConHog said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know why so many people are all fired up about something that ended a long time ago and yet there is no huge outcry over the way a significant portion of the world treats women? how is something bad but over more important than something bad happening now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I don't get, what sane woman wouldn't abhor Islam?
Click to expand...


----------



## Yukon.

ConHog said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow...the idea of needing a police officer stationed at a school is just so foreign to me. hard to believe really.
> 
> just out of curiosity, do they stay there for much of the day? do they actually have much interaction with the students? is there a real _need_ to have one there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, ours is at the school all day. They provide various functions. Everything from traffic duty before and after to school to drug education to truancy enforcement to whatever. Honestly one of our biggest problems is teenagers who go hunting before school and then show up with a rifle or bow or what have you in their vehicle. In that case our Compliance Officer collects the weapon until after school. BTW we only allow a student to forget once, the second time you bring a weapon to school accidentally, you're expelled.
Click to expand...



ConSwine,

We all don't live in government constructed welfare projects like you. Most of us live in decent neighbourhoods and pay taxes. ConSwine, leave your Trailer Park, get a job, move into a decent area where the minorities or few and far between.


----------



## chanel

Ravi said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow...the idea of needing a police officer stationed at a school is just so foreign to me. hard to believe really.
> 
> just out of curiosity, do they stay there for much of the day? do they actually have much interaction with the students? is there a real _need_ to have one there?
> 
> 
> 
> Were you ever a high school student?
> 
> All of our schools have a cop on duty. No one really knows why.
Click to expand...


No one knows why?  There are more crimes committed in a high school building than any other area of a town.  On any given day, drugs are dealt, fights ensue, and property is stolen.  Of course none of it ever hits the papers on account of them being "children" and all.

The best thing our district did a couple years ago was install security cameras.  Very few  crimes unsolved.

The cops in our building have a good relationship with the kids.  For most of them, it makes them feel safe.  It certainly does for the adults as well.


----------



## Ravi

IMO, it makes the kids feel like they are attending school at the local prison.

Police state all the way, baby!


----------



## IanC

jgbkab said:


> 420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that only a small number of blacks commit crimes? Are you one of the people that believe the majority of blacks are criminals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a small number of blacks commit crimes?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
> 
> Let me deflate your balloon by injecting it with facts.
> 
> Blacks make up approximately 12.8% of the population but account for 41% of the entire prison/jail population.  Whites in prison are 736 per 100,000.  Blacks are 4,789 per 100,000.
> 
> So yes, blacks commit *far* more crimes than any race in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflate my balloon...lol. Hey Einstein, by your own numbers, 95.2 percent of blacks are not in prison/jail. So does that mean 46 percent of blacks are awaiting their court dates?
Click to expand...



Hey Alvin Greene, you do realize that most criminals get out of jail, right? And that many are on parole and probation? 

Black females have crime rates close to white males. Black males have crime rates two orders of magnitude higher than white women. If the black crime rate was cut in half tomorrow it would still be multiples of the white rate.


----------



## IanC

JBeukema said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know why so many people are all fired up about something that ended a long time ago and yet there is no huge outcry over the way a significant portion of the world treats women? how is something bad but over more important than something bad happening now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I don't get, what sane woman wouldn't abhor Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


When was the last time you heard about a christian honour killing? Or a woman sentenced to death by stoning for adultery? Or lashed in public for being raped? raped for being in public without a male family escort? Etc, etc

The crazy moral equivilency I hear on this MB is absurd.


----------



## IanC

Godboy said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, do the high schools in your area have police assigned to them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franklin does.  It's about 75 percent Black.  One of my best friends was murdered a few blocks from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I went to Renton High School, which about 10-15 minutes away, tops. Of course you probably already knew that, being from the area. They put a State Patrol in there my senior year, which was 91. Dude got jumped and kicked down a flight of stairs, and he also got stabbed once. Went right through his kevlar.
Click to expand...


Unbelievable! Who would toss a cop down a flight of stairs or stab him? Oh, wait...nevermind.


----------



## jgbkab

IanC said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a small number of blacks commit crimes?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
> 
> Let me deflate your balloon by injecting it with facts.
> 
> Blacks make up approximately 12.8% of the population but account for 41% of the entire prison/jail population.  Whites in prison are 736 per 100,000.  Blacks are 4,789 per 100,000.
> 
> So yes, blacks commit *far* more crimes than any race in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deflate my balloon...lol. Hey Einstein, by your own numbers, 95.2 percent of blacks are not in prison/jail. So does that mean 46 percent of blacks are awaiting their court dates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Alvin Greene, you do realize that most criminals get out of jail, right? And that many are on parole and probation?
> 
> Black females have crime rates close to white males. Black males have crime rates two orders of magnitude higher than white women. If the black crime rate was cut in half tomorrow it would still be multiples of the white rate.
Click to expand...


Hey David Duke, you do realize that there are nearly 39 million blacks right? So IF there are 5 million blacks in jail, on parole, time served, etc., you would still have nearly 34 million more that are not criminals. Do you understand that the vast majority of blacks are law-abiding citizens? Do you realize that most criminals (regardless of race) are usually repeat offenders? Stay on topic in regards to your original statement below.



> While I can understand why many blacks distrust cops, why do blacks choose to ignore laws that obviously make life better for everyone? Polls often find that blacks say they support abiding the law but then they go out and break the law all out of proportion to their numbers.


----------



## Ravi

Ian, what makes you so bitter that you have seemingly dedicated your entire life to demonizing blacks?


----------



## IanC

Ravi said:


> Ian, what makes you so bitter that you have seemingly dedicated your entire life to demonizing blacks?



Its simple really. I don't like whites being blamed for black dysfunction. If blacks actually wanted to change for the better I would be happy to help.


----------



## IanC

jb...- what part are you denying? That blacks say thatthey value being law abiding, or that they have the highest rate of criminal behaviour?

I don't really care what they say but I do care about what they do. Surely you are not saying blacks commit crime at the same rate as other races? Or are you trying to say that as long as one white commits a crime and one less than 50% of blacks commit a crime then it is a 'push' and we should ignore the discrepencies?


----------



## JBeukema

chanel said:


> There are more crimes committed in a high school building than any other area of a town.


----------



## Ravi

IanC said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ian, what makes you so bitter that you have seemingly dedicated your entire life to demonizing blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its simple really. I don't like whites being blamed for black dysfunction. If blacks actually wanted to change for the better I would be happy to help.
Click to expand...

Oh, you have a chip on your shoulder. Got it.


----------



## JBeukema

IanC said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I don't get, what sane woman wouldn't abhor Islam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the last time you heard about a christian honour killing? Or a woman sentenced to death by stoning for adultery? Or lashed in public for being raped? raped for being in public without a male family escort? Etc, etc
> 
> The crazy moral equivilency I hear on this MB is absurd.
Click to expand...

So your defense of chrisitianity is that there are no good christians?


----------



## IanC

JBeukema said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time you heard about a christian honour killing? Or a woman sentenced to death by stoning for adultery? Or lashed in public for being raped? raped for being in public without a male family escort? Etc, etc
> 
> The crazy moral equivilency I hear on this MB is absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your defense of chrisitianity is that there are no good christians?
Click to expand...


Hahahaha. My defence of christianity (I am a nonbeliever) is basically like Churchill's defence of democracy and capitalism. Its bad, but not as bad as the alternatives. Would you prefer to live under communism. Or sharia law?


----------



## IanC

Ravi said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ian, what makes you so bitter that you have seemingly dedicated your entire life to demonizing blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its simple really. I don't like whites being blamed for black dysfunction. If blacks actually wanted to change for the better I would be happy to help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, you have a chip on your shoulder. Got it.
Click to expand...


Actually it is more like being pissed at the unfairness and falseness of the situation. If I am in favour of some forms of affirmative action it is because I think less fortunate people can benefit from a helping hand, not because whites OWE anyoine anything. Unfortunately many beneficiaries of help eventually begin to think it is owed to them rather than the charity that it really is.


----------



## JBeukema

IanC said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time you heard about a christian honour killing? Or a woman sentenced to death by stoning for adultery? Or lashed in public for being raped? raped for being in public without a male family escort? Etc, etc
> 
> The crazy moral equivilency I hear on this MB is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> So your defense of chrisitianity is that there are no good christians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahahaha. My defence of christianity (I am a nonbeliever) is basically like Churchill's defence of democracy and capitalism. Its bad, but not as bad as the alternatives. Would you prefer to live under communism. Or sharia law?
Click to expand...


What could be called decentralized social democracy and a form of secular humanism, actually.


----------



## jgbkab

IanC said:


> jb...- what part are you denying? That blacks say thatthey value being law abiding, or that they have the highest rate of criminal behaviour?
> 
> I don't really care what they say but I do care about what they do. Surely you are not saying blacks commit crime at the same rate as other races? Or are you trying to say that as long as one white commits a crime and one less than 50% of blacks commit a crime then it is a 'push' and we should ignore the discrepencies?



You're in denial and keep moving the goalposts. Nowhere in your original statement did you make reference to any group other than blacks. Polls often find that blacks say they support abiding the law because most blacks are law-abiding citizens. If you would take the blinders off, you could see this information from a simple wiki search. 



> While I can understand why many blacks distrust cops, why do blacks choose to ignore laws that obviously make life better for everyone? Polls often find that blacks say they support abiding the law but then they go out and break the law all out of proportion to their numbers.



I never made mention of any other race in comparison to blacks. There are many more LEOs in urban areas (where most blacks live) as opposed to rural areas (where most whites live). There are socio-economic differences, educational differences as well as many other differences. It silly to even think that a person is more likely to live a life of crime because they were born black. Do you think that the crime rate among whites is at acceptable levels and white criminals set the standard? If black criminals were reduced to the level of white criminals, would this world be a better place?


----------



## IanC

Are you serious? Of course the world would be a better place if the black crime rate was reduced to the white crime rate. And better yet to have no crime at all. Duh!

Why do you refuse to believe black culture and black proclivities produce a higher crime rate? It happens everywhere in the world. Do you actually believe 'excuses' exonerate black criminals? Why shouldn't we notice that blacks commit more crime and NE asians less?


----------



## ConHog

IanC said:


> Are you serious? Of course the world would be a better place if the black crime rate was reduced to the white crime rate. And better yet to have no crime at all. Duh!
> 
> Why do you refuse to believe black culture and black proclivities produce a higher crime rate? It happens everywhere in the world. Do you actually believe 'excuses' exonerate black criminals? Why shouldn't we notice that blacks commit more crime and NE asians less?



It is NOT a function of race, it is  function of poverty.






Coincidence that poverty rates almost mirror crime rates? I think not.


----------



## JBeukema

ConHog said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Of course the world would be a better place if the black crime rate was reduced to the white crime rate. And better yet to have no crime at all. Duh!
> 
> Why do you refuse to believe black culture and black proclivities produce a higher crime rate? It happens everywhere in the world. Do you actually believe 'excuses' exonerate black criminals? Why shouldn't we notice that blacks commit more crime and NE asians less?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is NOT a function of race, it is  function of poverty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coincidence that poverty rates almost mirror crime rates? I think not.
Click to expand...


Coincidence that both largely correlate with average racial IQ? I think not.


----------



## Tank

ConHog said:


> It is NOT a function of race, it is function of poverty.


Why would you not expect a race of people that on average are more violent and less intelligent, to not also be the people of more poverty on average?


----------



## ConHog

Tank said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is NOT a function of race, it is function of poverty.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you not expect a race of people that on average are more violent and less intelligent, to not also be the people of more poverty on average?
Click to expand...


You're the one being unintelligent here. If it were a matter of race then you would never see successful black people or poor white people.


----------



## Tank

On average


----------



## JBeukema

ConHog said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is NOT a function of race, it is function of poverty.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you not expect a race of people that on average are more violent and less intelligent, to not also be the people of more poverty on average?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one being unintelligent here. If it were a matter of race then you would never see successful black people or poor white people.
Click to expand...



Fail.


I see the concept of averages is beyond your comprehension.


Here:
Race: The Reality of Human Differences -- book review


----------



## Ravi

JBeukema said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Of course the world would be a better place if the black crime rate was reduced to the white crime rate. And better yet to have no crime at all. Duh!
> 
> Why do you refuse to believe black culture and black proclivities produce a higher crime rate? It happens everywhere in the world. Do you actually believe 'excuses' exonerate black criminals? Why shouldn't we notice that blacks commit more crime and NE asians less?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is NOT a function of race, it is  function of poverty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coincidence that poverty rates almost mirror crime rates? I think not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coincidence that both largely correlate with average racial IQ? I think not.
Click to expand...

Not a coincidence. Poverty also contributes to low IQ.


----------



## ConHog

Ravi said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is NOT a function of race, it is  function of poverty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coincidence that poverty rates almost mirror crime rates? I think not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coincidence that both largely correlate with average racial IQ? I think not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a coincidence. Poverty also contributes to low IQ.
Click to expand...


Sorry that you're poor Ravi


----------



## Ravi

Good one, CornJob!


----------



## Tank

Ravi said:


> Not a coincidence. Poverty also contributes to low IQ.



Does being poor make you dumb?

or

Does being dumb make you poor?


----------



## William Joyce

ConHog said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Of course the world would be a better place if the black crime rate was reduced to the white crime rate. And better yet to have no crime at all. Duh!
> 
> Why do you refuse to believe black culture and black proclivities produce a higher crime rate? It happens everywhere in the world. Do you actually believe 'excuses' exonerate black criminals? Why shouldn't we notice that blacks commit more crime and NE asians less?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is NOT a function of race, it is  function of poverty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coincidence that poverty rates almost mirror crime rates? I think not.
Click to expand...


Ever considered that BOTH poverty and crime are functions of RACE?


----------



## William Joyce

ConHog said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is NOT a function of race, it is function of poverty.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you not expect a race of people that on average are more violent and less intelligent, to not also be the people of more poverty on average?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one being unintelligent here. If it were a matter of race then you would never see successful black people or poor white people.
Click to expand...


We're talking about averages, not exceptions, dumbshit.  The fact that some women are taller than some men DOES NOT mean that "men are generally shorter than women."  But I'm sure you and your Politically Correct buddies will figure out a way to assert that!


----------



## ConHog

William Joyce said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Of course the world would be a better place if the black crime rate was reduced to the white crime rate. And better yet to have no crime at all. Duh!
> 
> Why do you refuse to believe black culture and black proclivities produce a higher crime rate? It happens everywhere in the world. Do you actually believe 'excuses' exonerate black criminals? Why shouldn't we notice that blacks commit more crime and NE asians less?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is NOT a function of race, it is  function of poverty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coincidence that poverty rates almost mirror crime rates? I think not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever considered that BOTH poverty and crime are functions of RACE?
Click to expand...



If that were true no black man would ever have the ability to climb out of said poverty or stop committing crimes.


----------



## JBeukema

ConHog said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is NOT a function of race, it is  function of poverty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coincidence that poverty rates almost mirror crime rates? I think not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever considered that BOTH poverty and crime are functions of RACE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true no black man would ever have the ability to climb out of said poverty or stop committing crimes.
Click to expand...

Go back to the 5th grade and ask the teacher to explain to you how averages work.


----------



## IanC

ConHog said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is NOT a function of race, it is  function of poverty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coincidence that poverty rates almost mirror crime rates? I think not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever considered that BOTH poverty and crime are functions of RACE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true no black man would ever have the ability to climb out of said poverty or stop committing crimes.
Click to expand...



ConHog- it is laudible that you want to stick up for the underdog. But the problem is that poverty, crime, race, education, intelligence are all linked together. And once you start looking at those correlations intelligence seems to be the primary factor. smart poor kids tend to do well, dumb rich kids tend to do poorly. people matched for IQ tend to do equally well no matter what race they are. the exception is crime. even factoring IQ into the equation seems to leave a fairly substantial portion of the disparity unexplained.


----------



## ConHog

JBeukema said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever considered that BOTH poverty and crime are functions of RACE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true no black man would ever have the ability to climb out of said poverty or stop committing crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go back to the 5th grade and ask the teacher to explain to you how averages work.
Click to expand...


I understand averages, and you can pretend all you want that its the evil black man who is a criminal and thus poor, but the truth is that poverty drives people to crime regardless of color. Poverty is also cyclical , meaning if you're born into poverty, yoiur chances of getting out aren't very good, so blacks tend to be stuck in a cycle.


----------



## IanC

ConHog said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true no black man would ever have the ability to climb out of said poverty or stop committing crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to the 5th grade and ask the teacher to explain to you how averages work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand averages, and you can pretend all you want that its the evil black man who is a criminal and thus poor, but the truth is that poverty drives people to crime regardless of color. Poverty is also cyclical , meaning if you're born into poverty, yoiur chances of getting out aren't very good, so blacks tend to be stuck in a cycle.
Click to expand...


while many people do cycle through poverty most people don't stay there. there is only a fairly small fraction that stay there for a long time. and usually they are very dull mentally or emotionally/mentally dysfunctional.

there is a lot of available information out there. you should investigate rather than just regurgitate HuffPo talking points.


----------



## ConHog

IanC said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to the 5th grade and ask the teacher to explain to you how averages work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand averages, and you can pretend all you want that its the evil black man who is a criminal and thus poor, but the truth is that poverty drives people to crime regardless of color. Poverty is also cyclical , meaning if you're born into poverty, yoiur chances of getting out aren't very good, so blacks tend to be stuck in a cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> while many people do cycle through poverty most people don't stay there. there is only a fairly small fraction that stay there for a long time. and usually they are very dull mentally or emotionally/mentally dysfunctional.
> 
> there is a lot of available information out there. you should investigate rather than just regurgitate *HuffPo talking points.*
Click to expand...



 I am generally considered to one of the more conservative posters on this board. Just because I find your racism to be stupid does not mean I'm a liberal.

I'm assuming you're white? If so that's proof positive that even whites can be stupid.


----------



## Tank

ConHog said:


> I understand averages, and you can pretend all you want that its the evil black man who is a criminal and thus poor, but the truth is that poverty drives people to crime regardless of color. Poverty is also cyclical , meaning if you're born into poverty, yoiur chances of getting out aren't very good, so blacks tend to be stuck in a cycle.


Stupid is, as stupid does.


----------



## Ravi

Tank said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand averages, and you can pretend all you want that its the evil black man who is a criminal and thus poor, but the truth is that poverty drives people to crime regardless of color. Poverty is also cyclical , meaning if you're born into poverty, yoiur chances of getting out aren't very good, so blacks tend to be stuck in a cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid is, as stupid does.
Click to expand...

Yep...and you are stupid.


----------



## jgbkab

IanC said:


> Are you serious? Of course the world would be a better place if the black crime rate was reduced to the white crime rate. And better yet to have no crime at all. Duh!
> 
> Why do you refuse to believe black culture and black proclivities produce a higher crime rate? It happens everywhere in the world. Do you actually believe 'excuses' exonerate black criminals? Why shouldn't we notice that blacks commit more crime and NE asians less?



Where does this happen at all over the world? You make up stuff as you go along. I've checked the stats and the only countries where the numbers are out of proportion are in the US and S. Africa. Why don't you look up some of this stuff before you post it.


----------



## ConHog

Yukon. said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow...the idea of needing a police officer stationed at a school is just so foreign to me. hard to believe really.
> 
> just out of curiosity, do they stay there for much of the day? do they actually have much interaction with the students? is there a real _need_ to have one there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, ours is at the school all day. They provide various functions. Everything from traffic duty before and after to school to drug education to truancy enforcement to whatever. Honestly one of our biggest problems is teenagers who go hunting before school and then show up with a rifle or bow or what have you in their vehicle. In that case our Compliance Officer collects the weapon until after school. BTW we only allow a student to forget once, the second time you bring a weapon to school accidentally, you're expelled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ConSwine,
> 
> We all don't live in government constructed welfare projects like you. Most of us live in decent neighbourhoods and pay taxes. ConSwine, leave your Trailer Park, get a job, move into a decent area where the minorities or few and far between.
Click to expand...



LOL - Just so you know, I live in a small town, My nearest neighbor is 5 miles from my house, we have 1300 students K-12.  I'd say we're 80% white 9 % hispanice and 1% black.


----------



## JBeukema

ConHog said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true no black man would ever have the ability to climb out of said poverty or stop committing crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to the 5th grade and ask the teacher to explain to you how averages work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand averages, and you can pretend all you want that its the evil black man who is a criminal and thus poor, but the truth is that poverty drives people to crime regardless of color. Poverty is also cyclical , meaning if you're born into poverty, yoiur chances of getting out aren't very good, so blacks tend to be stuck in a cycle.
Click to expand...

The Irish and the Asians got out of it.


----------



## Yukon.

The Negro commits criminal acts because he is programmed genetically to do so. The Negro people can't help it.


----------



## bikercat

I don't understand why he didn't just pepper spray her. also why is this cop having such a hard time restrainning her. what would have happened if this was a dude? I think he needs more trainning. I was told that anytime a cop gives you a lawful order that you had to comply. so why didn't this girl/woman comply? you heard several times in the video the officer telling her to stop struggling.


----------

